# Schwein grillen und Wursten und was sonst noch dazu gehört.



## Riesenangler (10. August 2013)

*Schwein grillen. Verabeiten und verwursten.*

Tag mal wieder. Ich weiß nicht wo ich es hinstopfen soll, daher versuch ich es mal hier. Bitte verschiebt den Thread wenn ihr einen besseren Platz habt.
Ich fange gerade damit an, auf Festen ganze Schweine zu grillen. Die Grills leihe ich mir bis jetzt aus, aber ich möchte mir im Winter einen Eigenen bauen. Mein größtes Schwein , welches ich bisher auf dem Grill hatte wog 92 Kilogramm. Das hatte ich gespritzt und dann noch einen Tag in der Kühlung liegen gelassen. Im durchschnitt sind die Tiere bei mir zwischen 15 kilogramm und 45 Kilogramm schwer. Wenn ich rechtzeitig angefragt werden , dann lege ich bevorzugt die Tiere in eine Sechs- Siebenprozentige Lake für bis zu drei Wochen ein.
Ich frage einfach mal so, wer hat erfahrungen im Grillen von ganzen Tieren oder teilen von Tieren. Wer kann mir Tips geben wenn es um Kalbfleisch oder Wild oder anderes Getier geht. Wer ist bereit mit mir seine Geheimnisse und Rezepte für Marinaden und Laken zu teilen. Wie werden eure Grills angefeuert, Gas, Kohle , Holz , oder anderes? Und auch noch sehr interessant wer lässt auch mal ein Schwein backen vom Bäcker?  Und bitte nicht vergessen ich rede hier von einer anderen Liga des Grillens als nur ein paar scheiben Fleisch und Wurst zu wenden. ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## sprogoe (10. August 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Junge, Junge,
da hast Du Dir ja was vorgenommen.
Leider kann ich Dir bei diesem Thema nicht weiterhelfen, hoffe aber, daß es noch Boardies gibt, die diesbezüglich Ahnung haben.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## fordfan1 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Buha,da haste ja was vor...

Du schreibst von Schweinen zwischen 15 und 45 kg.

Wie willst du sie denn machen,ala "Spanferkel" am Drehspiess oder wirklich komplett am Stück "gegrillt"?


----------



## fordfan1 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

BTW. vielen Dank für diesen Fred,ich hatte "meine Keule" im Keller ganz vergessen |rolleyes


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Mache sowas häufiger koche die Schweine vorher gar, und Grill die auf den Vertikalgrill. Mit bis zu 7% Kochsalzlösung zu spritzen genügt.


----------



## Bobster (11. August 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

...äußerst interessanter Tröt 

Bitte weiter grillen....:m


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Viel sammeln auch das Fett, Würzen dieses und pinseln kurz vor dem runterschneiden.  

Mein Fleisch wird ungewürzt zubereitet und Würze während der Mahlzeit, mit Salz und Pfeffer.   

Bei großen Stücken Fleisch, die lange grillen entwickeln viele Gewürze seltsame Aromen, wenn sie durch zu langes garen am offenen Feuer verbrennen.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. August 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Also die Schweine die ich bisher gegrillt habe , hatte ich immer am Stück gegrillt. Zugegebener maßen dauert das eine weile. Also das letzte welches ich hatte, wog knapp 40 Kg. Es sollte so gegen 19.00 Uhr fertig sein. Also hatte ich es gegen 14 uhr auf dem Grill. In der mitte aufgesägt, den Kopf aber heil gelassen, weil ja hier der Spieß für das Schwein durch das Maul geführt wird. Dann das Tier aufgeklappt und den Spieß mittig aufgelegt und dann mit Draht aufgebunden. Der Grill war richtig gut. Der wurde mit Holz gefeuert , welches aber nicht unter dem Schwein liegt sonder in einem extra Behälter an der Seite des Grills lag und von da seine Hitze abgab. Der ganze Grill war bis auf die Vorderseite geschlossen, so das sich die Hitze gut im Innreren halten konnte . Um am Tier dann zu Arbeiten und zu Schneiden , konnte man dann einen großen Deckel öffnen , so das dann die Wärme direkt nach oben entweichen konnte und man sich nicht in der Hitze die Pfoten verbrennen muss. Wenn man dann wieder weitergrillen musste, dann einfach den Deckel zu und die Hitze ihre Arbeit machen lassen. Leider war der Motor vom grill etwas zu schwach um das Schwein zu drehen. Ich habe mir dann auf die schnelle eine Kurbel besorgen lassen ,die ich auch feststellen konnte , so das ich dann halt von hand immer weiter gedreht habe und etwa alle fünf bis zehn Minuten das Tier ein oder zwei rastungen weiter gedreht.
Ja das mit dem garen im vorherein kenne ich nur aus der Theorie , ich hätte dann Angst das Tier dann zu schnell zu garen oder das es wenn es Später wird zum Abend hin , das es mir zu weich wird und dann vom Spieß fällt. Und wie meinst du das mit dem Vertikal grillen? Muss ich mir das wie bei einem Döner vorstellen?, von der Garweise jetzt gesehen ?
Ach ja ich gebe die Gewürze in die Lake mit hinein. Ich mache wie geschrieben meine Lake, dann geben ich bis zu Zehn Zwiebeln dazu, etwas Tymian, Pfeffer, Lorbeer,Ein wenig ( etwa eine kräftige hand voll) Paprika und noch einige Pimentkörner dazu und lege das Schwein darin ein , beziehungsweise ich lasse die Lake einen Tag oder auch zwei stehen, dann filter ich sie aus und Spritze das Schwein damit. Aber wie schon geschrieben , wenn es die Zeit hergibt dann lege ich lieber ein. Dann den Pökelbottich mit dem Schwein drin auffüllen bis das Tier vollständig bedeckt ist. 
Das geht aber auch nur weil mein Arbeitgeber da so gut mitspielt und mir auch die Benutzung von Räumlichkeiten und Geräten erlaubt. Ich möchte mich aber etwas von ihm lösen , weil er ja nicht alles mitbekommen muss.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. August 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

@Riesenangler,man muss dir als Metzger wohl nicht viel erklären wie sone Sau gegrillt wird!
Ich möchte hier nur mal erzählen wie ich eine Wildsau von 80Kg gegrillt habe.
Damals war ich auf soner "böse Buben Fete",sprich Rockerparty eingeladen.
Stattfinden sollte dieser Event irgendwo in einem abgelegenen Tal im kleinen Odenwald.
Ich kam schon Nachmittags aufs Gelände,ohne zu ahnen,dass ich eigentlich als "Griller" eingeplant war!
Der Waidmann lieferte die frische, in der Nacht zuvor erlegte, nur aufgebrochene Sau,frei Anhäger.
Die Jungs haben sich dann gedacht,der Jürgen macht das schon!
Irgend jemand (Schlosser!) rannte los und ging einen improvisierten Spies samt Ständer, mit dem Schweißgerät zusammenbraten.Ich durfte zuerst mal, mit natürlich stumpfen Messern, an die Wildsau, um ihr erst mal den Pelz auszuziehen.Als ich die abgezogen hatte,schnitt ich noch etwa 8Kg Fett runter,die wahr nämlich feißt, bis hoch zum Rücken!
Dann kam der Kerl mit seinem Spiess der natürlich nicht passte.Also wurde das Schwein mit einigen Metern 3mm Draht gesichert (Bondage Sau!).
Auf meine Frage,was man denn als Würze/Beize geplant hätte,kam dann:"Darum kümmert sich Bärbel,die bringt da was mit!"
Na Bärbel kam und brachte, sage und schreibe etwa einen Liter Würzflüssigkeit in eine Tupperdose miit!
Absolut lächerlich zu wenig!
Also wurde die Sau standesgemäß die ganze Nacht mit Bier begossen und da sie erst am Spätnachmittag übers Feuer(Glut) kam, war natürlich über Essen, erst weit nach Mitternacht dran zu denken.
Was aber so einige Suffköppe nicht davon abhielt, sich vorher da irgendwelche Brocken rauszusägen!
Fazit, die Sau war richtig lecker, als sie dann endlich einigermaßen gar war!
Morgends um sechs bin ich nach Hause und musste erst mal vier vollgefressene Köter vom Asphaltweg wegjagen, um weiterfahren zu können!

Schlachterfahrungen,sowie rustikele Zubereitungsarten habe ich bei diversen Kleintieren,wie Schafe,Ziegen,Geflügel,Stallhasen u.s.w.,gesammelt!
Genial ist etwa ein Herbstschaf,eine Woche im Olivenöl,Kräuter,Knobi,eingelegt und dann ein bis zwei Wochen ins Kühlhaus meines Metzgers des Vertrauens und dann aufn Schwenkgrill.Oder in den alten Steinofen,mediteran eingepackt in Paprika,und anderem Gemüse, bei einer Bekannten,die auf einer alten Mühle residiert.

Jürgen


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (12. August 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Auch ich habe mich bereits mehrfach mit ganzen (größeren) Tieren auf dem Grill versucht und nicht immer zur vollen Zufriedenheit der Esser abgeschlossen. 
Die Nachteile: *es dauert!!! wenn nicht mehrere Stunden Vorlauf, dann verläßt einem die Geduld.
*magere empfindliche Stellen verbrennen schnell, weil dunkel; die fettreichen dagegen isolieren das darunter liegende Fleisch - die Hitze kommt ja gewöhnlich nur von einer Seite
* Bauchteile und Rippen werden je nach Tier schnell trocken
*die Kontrolle über das Feuer ist für eine so lange Zeit nervig; man schafft es kaum, eine gleichmäßige Temperatur über Stunden zu halten
*es stehen stets Leute hinter einem, die alles besser gemacht hätten, es aber nicht tun; je länger es dauert, desto beleidigender werden die Kommentare
*man riecht trotz intensiver Körperhygenie danach und an den Folgetagen wie das Tier was auf dem Spieß steckte; man braucht halt keine Verhütungsmittel für einige Zeit
Vorteil: es macht was her, es ist kultig - ein Superevent, was in Erinnerung bleibt (für die Beteiligten allerdings aus unterschiedlichen Gründen)
Ich mache das seit einiger Zeit jedoch anders, wenn ich dazu verdonnert werde. Ich löse das Fleisch aus und lege es ein, jedoch nur die großen Brocken. Rippen, Bauchteile und Haxen (Unterschenkel) gare ich konventionell auf dem Herd und lege diese dann kurz auf den Grill. Damit haben die ersten, die kommen schon etwas zwischen den Zähnen. Man gewinnt außerdem eine Soße, die etwas überwürzt, dem gegrillten Fleisch den nötigen Pfiff gibt. Die großen Teile werden von allen Seiten gegrillt und sind damit gleichmäßiger und schneller 'durch'. Für die nicht so Verfressenen, die warten konnten, ergibt sich dann ein besonderer Schmaus. Keulen, Rücken und Bug benötigen unterschiedliche Zeiten. Durch geschicktes Verteilen auf dem Rost kann man gut steuern. Das geht am Spieß nicht.
Wichtig: es sollte kein Fett auf glühende Kohlen tropfen
Bier fürs Tier und den Meister des Feuers sollte genügend vorhanden sein! guten....
Schwefi


----------



## Dorschfutzi (12. August 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Hab hier ein gutes Rezept gefunden.

Edit by Admin:
Hab den Volltext mal rausgenommen, und oben den Link eingefügt! 
Bitte keine Texte von anderen Webseiten kopieren - sondern ggf. verlinken. Danke!


----------



## Dorschfutzi (12. August 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Hier hab ich noch was aus meinen ehemaligen Garten zum Grillen. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich bei mir melden.
Der Motorgrill ist von Heibi und ist sehr stark, dreht ein ganzes Schwein spielend.  Dazu ist noch ein Speer ( 95 cm ) und ein Grillrost ( 85 x 75 cm ) alles aus V2a Stahl was nicht rostet.
Der Speer hat lauter Löcher, so das man das Spanferkel mit kleinen Stäben und Stopper fest machen kann. 

Zu den Maßen hatte ich mir ein Grill aus Ziegelsteinen gemauert, leider muste ich den Garten abgeben weil Lidel da gebaut hatte.:c
Tel. 030 3212296

Grüße aus Berlin

Kalle 




	

		
			
		

		
	
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Riesenangler (12. August 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Also ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit verfressenen und Wartenen. Ich frage vorher wann es zum Futtern gehen soll und dann weiß ich in etwa wann ich es über dem feuer haben muss. Wenn schon mal einer "Naschen" will, dann ist das auch kein Ding, aber ganzen stücke gibt es erst wenn ich zur Attacke blase. Ich grille ja mit einigen Anderen zusammen bei einem Dorffest immer so 80-90 Kiloschweine. wenn man dann auf schichten angekommen ist die noch nicht ganz durch sind  (Schultern und Schinken) dann sagen wir aber auch zu den Mädels die vorne Verkaufen, das sie für die nächsten dreizig Minuten eben keine Bestellungen annehmen sollen. Ist bisher immer gut gegangen. Was mich richtig stört sind die , die als erste zum Essen kommen und sich dann beschweren das sie ja auch Fett mit auf den teller haben. Wenn man ihnen dann erklärt das ein Schwein nunmal an den Aussenseiten fett ist , dann bekommt man auch noch blöde Antworten. Die krönung war bisher einer der mir seine Portion ins Feuer war , mit der Aussage ich solle doch nochmal zur Lehre gehen , weil er ja fast nur Fett gehabt hätte. Ich sagte nur ,das wenn er zu mir gekommen wäre und mich anständig gefragt hätte , das ich ihm dann auch noch etwas mageres umsonst abgeschnitten hätte. Aber so hatte er sich Disqualifiziert. Ich meine , da hilft man schon aus der Schei..e und dann wird man auch noch blöd angemacht.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. September 2013)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Hier ein paar Bilder von gestern.                                         















Das Schwein hatte 55-60 Kilogramm . Die Bullenkeulen hatte laut der Aussage des Grillers jede um die 20-25 Kilogramm. Ich war selber nur als Helfer dabei, weil sonst der Griller allein da gestanden ist. Es war für mich sehr Lehrreich , weil ich wieder einige Dinge erfahren habe , die ich so nicht kannte. Es war alles vorgegart, was mir sehr gut gefiehl, weil sich hierdurch ja die Garzeiten sehr verkürzten.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Hallo Leute. Habe mir gerade ein kleines Wildporken( 55Kg) geholt. Ich werde in den nächsten tagen einige Fotos machen und die hier einstellen. Und auch etwas dazu schreiben. Ich will einige kilogramm an Schlackwurst machen, vieleicht einige Leberwürste, wenn es denn genug Fett abwirft und auch möchte ich mal einige Wildschweinlungenklöße ausprobieren. Bis denn, Petri Heil und fette Beute.


----------



## mathei (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

na da darf man ja gespannt sein


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

So die erste und auch die dreckigste Arbeit wäre erledigt.
Kaum von der Arbeit nach hause gekommen ging es daran die Wildsau aus der Decke zu schlagen. Der " Höhlentroll", der da am Schwein arbeitet,  bin übrigens ich. 














Das erste Bild zeigt die beiden Bestien untereinander. Ne Scherz beiseite, der kleine Hund ist mein bester Kumpel. Der ist einer der Wenigen, die sich freuen wenn ich von der Arbeit komme.
Leider hat denn meine Kamera schlapp gemacht, so das ich leider keine weiteren Fotos heute schießen konnte. 
Weiter geht es morgen, wenn ich das Ok vom Tierarzt habe. Dann wird zerlegt und die Wurstherstellung in angriff genommen.
Scheinbar haben die Jäger am Tier ein Rummelschießen veranstaltet. Das war zuerst gar nicht zu sehen, aber ich habe doch tatsächlich DREI!!! Wundkanäle entdeckt.
Ergebnis; beide Schultern kaputt und auch der rechte Schinken ist zerschossen. Zum glück liegt meine Priorität beim Wurst machen. Wenn ich noch Schinken und Braten haben wollte, dann wäre ich echt Sauer.


----------



## mathei (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

wat für ein aufwand. denke aber das ergebnis entschädigt. weiter so


----------



## katzeklo (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ich grille kpl. Schweine, Schafe,Puten usw.seit 20 Jahren.
Tips: pro 10 kg Schwein 1Stunde Garzeit
        1 Liter Lake auf 10 kg <schwein spritzen
         Lake-1 Liter Wasser-70 gr. Pökelsalz+ reichlich
         Paprika,Knobi usw. rein abkochen, fitern und dann
         mit der Pökelspritze alle 5 cm reinspr. und dabei
         langsam rausziehen
        1-2 Tage bei 0-5 grad c. durchziehen lassen

         Gruss Thomas


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Und weiter gehts mit den fotos. Heute war das zerlegen und ausbeinen des Tieres an der Reihe. Zum Verarbeiten bin ich heute nicht mehr gekommen, weil ich erst recht spät von der Arbeit nach hause gekommen bin und dann auch noch das Ok vom Tierarzt abwarten musste. 
Das erste Bild zeigt die Sau noch intakt aber bereits aus der Decke geschlagen.


Das nächste Foto zeigt eine Hälfte der Sau. Das ist aber leider auch schon die bessere Hälfte. Die andere war in einem sehr viel schlimmeren Zustand, weil sie ja zerschossen wurde.


Bild drei zeigt einen Schinken, leider den zerschossenen. Was von oben noch ganz brauchbar aussah, entpuppte sich beim zerschneiden leider als fast zerstört. Daneben liegt ein Stück Rückenkottelett welches ausgeschnitten ist und als Braten herhalten soll.
[
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bild vier zeigt das zerschossene Stück, nachdem der deckel abgenommen wurde. Wie man hier sehr schön sehen kann, bleibt es bei Wild nicht aus, das durch den Durchschuss bedingt auch ein menge an Schmutz in die Wunde und damit ins Fleisch kommt. GRÜNDLICHSTES Arbeiten und suchen nach verunreinigungen wie Knochensplitter, Einblutungen, Geschossplittern und Dreck ist hier OBERSTES Gebot. Auch die kernigen Sehnen sollten schon beim zerlegen und aussuchen des Fleisches für die Wurst entfernt werden. Besonders in der späteren Schlackwurst ist eine Sehne die kernig ist, beim Essen zu merken.


Weiter geht es morgen mit Foto von der Verarbeitung. Bis denn, Petri und fette Beute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Find ich klasse, Deine Beschreibung!
Würde ich so gerne auch ins Onlinemagazin vom Anglerboard (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bringen, wenn das ok. für Dich wäre.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ja klar, mach doch.


----------



## skally (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Mache sowas häufiger koche die Schweine vorher gar, und Grill die auf den Vertikalgrill. Mit bis zu 7% Kochsalzlösung zu spritzen genügt.



Kochen unsere Fleischgerichte die mehr im "ganzen" ausfallen auch. Schön mit Gemüsebrühe und dannach nochmal ein wenig ruhen und kühl stellen. Zwar benutzen wir Backofen.
Aber bei Eisbein und rippchen etc. gibt das echt ein guten Geschmack und das was nicht so schmeckt wie sehnen, adern , Fettablagerungen werden scheinbar ein wenig "abgegekocht" was damit genau passiert keine ahnung, aber gerade bei kroscher #formig geschnittener Schweineschwarte hatten wir dannach keine größeren fettablagerungen mehr. Ohne Kochen waren teilweise noch dicke Fettschichten drunter. Die ich dann nicht so mag...

Bin leider auch kein Koch, mal vom Jäger den Tipp bekommen und kommt einfach lecker.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Super und Danke!!


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Da würde ich mit dem Waidman aber noch mal über ein paar Euro Preisnachlass verhandeln.
Klar sterben die nicht am Infarkt, aber wenn "Preisschiessen" drauf gemacht wurde, muss da noch was drin sein!
Beweisfotos hast du ja!
Ich habe früher viel Wild im Stück gekauft und da war es eigentlich auch nie ein Problem, bei begründeten Mängeln überein zu kommen.
So kann ich mich z.B. noch an ein Reh erinnern, welches nicht nur nen Pansenschuss hatte, sondern auch noch der Ziemer und eine Keule zerlegt war, dass gab es dann für die Hälfte.
Du bist übrigends recht gut ausgerüstet, Profi eben! 
Wenn ich daran denke, wie ich oft gearbeitet habe, in dunklen Schuppen, Garagen, Scheunen u.ä..

Jürgen


----------



## nordbeck (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

ich weiss nicht inwiefern wildschweine davon betroffen sind, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass pse hier eine rolle spielt.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

pse-periodensystem der elemente???
ne gewisse rolle wird`s auch dabei spielen, ja:q

macht tierisch hungrig und starke lust auf´s grillen...man man man#6


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

PSE ist ein Gendefekt, der allerdings nur bei Hausschweinen auftritt und für labriges, weiches und weißes Fleisch verantwortlich ist, sehr wasserhaltig ist es zusätzlich noch.

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

@Riesenangler

Schöner Bericht.#6
 Ich gehe davon aus, daß die Sau bei 'ner Drückjagd erlegt wurde, die Keule ist ja 'n halbes Hämatom, da is ja das beste, die Nuß, nur noch Brei. Der/die Fangschüsse auf's Blatt haben dann die Schultern in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, das passiert.
Verrat mir mal bitte, was das Schwein gewogen hat und was du dafür bezahlt hast, bzw als was dir das verkauft wurde (bin selber Jäger) Kannst auch 'ne PN schicken.
Das nächste Mal läßt du dir das vorher aus der Decke schlagen, dann gibt es auch keine bösen Überraschungen. Und wieso mußt du die Ergebnisse vom Tierarzt abwarten, für die Trichinenuntersuchung ist eigentlich der Jäger zuständig!





nordbeck schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht inwiefern wildschweine davon betroffen sind, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass pse hier eine rolle spielt.



Bei angeschweißten und nachgesuchten Stücken kann es mal vorkommen, allerdings sprechen die Bilder dagegen.
Gruß


----------



## Klaus-a. (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das Schwein hatte 55-60 Kilogramm . Die Bullenkeulen hatte laut der Aussage des Grillers jede um die 20-25 Kilogramm. Ich war selber nur als Helfer dabei, weil sonst der Griller allein da gestanden ist. Es war für mich sehr Lehrreich , weil ich wieder einige Dinge erfahren habe , die ich so nicht kannte. Es war alles vorgegart, was mir sehr gut gefiehl, weil sich hierdurch ja die Garzeiten sehr verkürzten.



Wie kann ich mir das Vorgaren Vorstellen?
Wurde das Schwein gekocht vorher?


----------



## Syntac (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

moin, interessantes Thema! 

Nur dem Vorgaren bin ich etwas abgeneigt, die lange Wartedauer gehört ja beim Dorffest schon dazu


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Hallo Syntac,
wie werden die langen Wartezeiten bei einem Dorffest überbrückt?
Es werden gewisse Flüssigkeiten einer Kurzverwertung zugeführt. Und damit gibt es wie im richtigen Leben zwei Ergebnisse, ein negatives = die schon eingangs blöden Sprüche über den, der die Arbeit macht werden noch blöder, ein positives = die Geschmacksnerven liegen nicht mehr blank, was bedeutet, egal wie es der grillmeister macht - Hauptsache etwas zwischen den Kauleisten
Meine Erfahrungen sind, auch wenn die großen Teile vorgegart wurden, dauert der Veredlungsprozeß auf dem Grill noch mehr als zwei Stunden. Ich hatte es schon irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich eher die kleinen Dinge wie Rippchen und so vorgare, um eine schöne Soße zu gewinnen, aber ich hatte mal die Gelegenheit, Schweinekeulen in einem sich abkühlenden Dorfbackofen (4h eingewickelt in Alufolie) vor zu garen. Da dabei die Außenteile nicht trocken geworden sind, haben diese den Grillgeschmack williger aufgenommen und das Fleisch blieb saftiger. Mit dem ausgetretenen Saft habe ich die Soße verlängert. Der Backofen stand am Beginn bei ca. 170° und am Ende immer noch bei 120°. Vielleicht kann man das auch im heimischen E-Herd so vorbereiten - hab ich allerdings noch nicht probiert. Bei mir bilden sich gerade Pfützen auf der Zunge, wenn ich daran denke.
Schwefi


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Moin Leute weiter gehts. 
Ich werde alles auf mehrere Berichte verteilen, weil ich hier nur 5 Fotos pro Bericht einstellen kann. Das erste Foto zeigt die Schlackwurstmasse, bereits vorgesalzen und gewürzt. 



Das zweite Foto zeigt die Masse , welche bereits einige Stunden durchziehen konnte nach dem Durchwolfen, aber noch vor den Durchwalken.


Das dritte Fot zeigt die Masse nach dem Durchwalken oder Durchkneten. Ich hoffe das der Unterschied in der Bindung der Masse zu erkennen ist.


Foto vier zeigt wie ich die Masse, welche zu kleinen Ballen geformt ist, in meine Füllmaschine werfe. Dabei ist darauf zu achten, das man die Ballen mit einiger Wucht in den Zylinder der Füllmaschine bekommt um noch eventuell in der Masse vorhandene Lufteinschlüsse heraus zu bekommen. Man sollte bevor man füllt, jeden eingeworfenen Ballen noch mal mit der Hand fest einpressen.


Das letze foto zum Thema Schlackwurst zeigt das Ergebnis des gestrigen Treibens. Ich werde auch noch Fotos davon einstellen, wie die Wurst aussieht wenn sie fertig geräuchert ist.


Ich lasse die Wurst nun 14 Tage reifen. Dazu hänge ich sie auf und tue die Wurst in einen Raum mit sehr wenig Luftzug. Auch kontroliere ich die Wurst nun jeden Tag, ob sich Trockenränder bilden. Wenn dies der Fall ist, das lege ich die Wurst für etwa 15 Minuten in handwarmes Wasser, damit der Darm weiter durchlässig bleibt und nicht zu macht , damit die Wurst weiterhin ihre Wechselprodukte nach aussen hin abgeben kann und nicht stockig wird. Das kann vorkommen wenn die Wurst noch weiter reift, aber ihre Stoffwechselprodukte, die durch Bakterientätigkeit entstehen, nicht mehr nach aussen abgeben kann. 
Nach vierzehn Tagen fange ich dann an die Wurst zu räuchern.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

LEBERWURST.
 Wie es halt so ist, fällt bei Schweinen auch einiges an Speck an. Wenn es wie in diesem Winter der Fall ist, das sich die Tiere vor dem Winter gut fett fressen konnten, aber noch nicht von ihren Reserven zehren mussten, dann hat auch eine Wildsau gut fett, welches sehr gut für Leberwurst geeignet ist. 
 Das erste Bild zeigt einen Teil des Fettes welches die Sau an sich hatte. Das zweite Foto zeigte dann das Fett mit der rohen Leber( die ist unter dem Fett in der Schüssel) und den zur Leberwurst gehörenden Zwiebeln.


Das bild zeigt selbstverständlich das Fett bereits durchgegart.


Foto nummer drei Zeigt die bereits fertig durchgewolfte und gewürzte Masse, welche zum verfüllen in Gläser bereit ist. Dies mal haben wir es aber ein wenig mit der Leber übertrieben. Im Gegensatz dazu sollte man aber mit Zwiebeln nicht sparsam sein. Wir füllen alle unsere Kochwurst in Gläser, weil wir von den Vorteilen überzeugt sind. Der Geschmack der Wurst bleibt im Glas, die trocknet nicht aus und ist sehr lange haltbar. Wir haben unser letztes Glas vom letzen Januar, erst voherige Woche geöffnet.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Sülze.
Der Kopf und die Eisbeine werden gekocht. Hierbei kann man, wenn man nicht genug Fleischeinlage hat, ruhig noch ein oder zwei Eisbeine dazukaufen. Die müssen nicht vom Wild sein. Dazu koche ich noch normale Schweinschwarten ab. Alles gut durchkochen. Die Schwarten sind dann Gar, wenn man sie mit zwei fingern leicht durchknipsen kann. Sie sollen aber nicht zerfallen wenn man sie aus dem Kochwasser holt. Gart man die Schwarten zu lange, dann verlieren die Schwarten ihre Leim gebenen eigenschaften, weil das Gelantin aus der Schwarte herausgekocht wurde. Die Eisbeine und der Kopf sollten sich gut vom Knochen lösen lassen aber nicht vom Knochen fallen wenn man ihn aus dem Wasser holt. Das Fleisch klein schneiden oder durch eine Schrotscheibe wolfen. Die Schwarten durchwolfen. Dann alles gut vermischen und nach belieben würzen.








 Jetzt sollte es schnell gehen. Denn diese Masse wird schnell fest wenn man kein Gas gibt. Alles schnell in Gläser oder Därme füllen.
Man kann auch noch etwas von der Rohwurstmasse dazu geben, dann wird die Wurst nicht ganz so Gummiartig.


----------



## Kotzi (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Vielen Dank für die Berichtserstattung!
Da bekommt man richtig Lust aufs selber machen.
Was muss man denn rein aus Interesse für die benötigten Geräte
zahlen ( gebraucht) um sowas zu veranstalten.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

und wie bekomme ich jetzt sofort was auf meinen Teller?
Gruß A.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Zu allerletzt die Lungenklöße. Dazu koche man eine Lunge. Das dauert nicht all zu lange, eine Stunde reicht hier völlig.


Wenn man die Lunge aus dem Wasser hat, schneidet man die Luftröhre heraus , soweit dies möglich ist. Man kann die Luftröhre kleinschroten und sie zum beispiel Hünern zum futtern geben, aber auch der Haushund ist dankbar , wenn was für ihn mit abfällt.
Dann nehme ich einen teil der Schlackwurstmasse, also nicht alles einstopfen!,und mische die Lunge, welche zuvor ebenfalls durchgewolft wurde dazu.


Das Verhältnis Lunge/Schlackwurstmasse muss sich jeder nach seinem Gusto zusammen mischen. Man muss aber bedenken, das Lunge keinerlei bindene Eigenschaften hat und daher die Masse sehr locker ausfällt. Nach belieben Würzen und dann zu Klößen formen oder als Lungenbratwurst, welche aber schnell verbraucht werden sollte in Schweinesaitling füllen, oder eben in Gläser geben. Wenn man sie in Gläser zu Klößen macht, mit der Wurstbrühe einkochen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Schönstens, Meister Metzger!:l

Das mal ein richtig gelungener Wintertrööt, heute abend gibt es bei mir Sülze und Leberwurst.

Sollte man eigentlich in's Veganerforum verlinken. Haben wir da jemanden zur Hand?


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Rezepte. Zum Kochen der Gläser :Wir kochen sie 2,5 stunden und lassen sie dann an der frischen Luft auskühlen. Keines falls sollten die Gläser zu dicht bei einander stehen um ein Sauerwerden der noch flüßigen Massen zu verhinden. 
Alle angaben sind nach meinen geschmack, es muss sich keiner dran halten. 
Alles Angaben pro Kilogramm.
 Schlackwurst. 23 Gramm Salz, 4gramm Pfeffer,3 gramm Zucker. Wer mag gemahlener Kümmel , Senfkörner und bei Wild noch Wacholderbeeren.
Leberwurst: Salz, Pfeffer, Majoran,Zwiebeln. Nach belieben würzen. Ich gebe hier keine grammzahlen an, weil ich alle meine Kochwürste abschmecke.
Sülze: Salz, Pfeffer,Kümmel.
Lungenmasse. Schlackwurstmasse,Zwiebeln,Salz, Majoran, wer  mag kann noch etwas Kümmel dazu tun, wichtig der Kümmel sollte wenns geht gemahlen sein.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sollte man eigentlich in's Veganerforum verlinken. Haben wir da jemanden zur Hand?


_Pruuuust  _

Beim Betrachten kommt bei mir auch irgendwie der innere Obelix auf...


----------



## spodsbjerg (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Alter Schwede!!! Kann dir zwar nicht weiterhelfen aber die Berichterstattung und die Pics sind einfach nur G..l!!! 
Einige Kommentare hier natürlich auch :q.


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

super bilder und story!


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Der Thread hat Kultpotenzial.

Wobei sich bei den ungeschminkten Bildern sicher der ein oder andere Zehennagel der "Discounter"-Generation kräuseln dürfte |supergri|supergri|supergri

Meine Sympathie gilt dem Metzgermeister - sehr fein #h

R.S.

P.S: Hab´ auch noch Rücken mit Rippchen im Froster |rolleyes


----------



## donak (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Echt schöner Thread.

@Riesenangler: Die Verarbeitung deines Wildscheins gefällt mir sehr. Da mein Schwiegervater Berufsjäger ist und der auch immer dafür sorgt, dass seine Tierchen gut verabeitet werden, profitiere ich auch desöfteren von solchen Leckereien.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

So hier schrieb jemand was von PSE-Fleisch. Ich weiss das es mehrere Ursachen dafür gibt. Zuerst die möglichkeit eines bereits erwähnten Gendefektes. Aber meistens liegt es an der Art der Mast und der Haltung der Tiere. 
PSE komt aus dem Englischen und steht für Pale, Soft, Excudative. Blass, Weich, Austretend oder auch Wässerig.
Im gegensatz dazu steht das DFD-Fleisch. Dark, Fast,Dry. Dunkel ,Fest ,Trocken. DFD-Fleisch ist von der Qualität her gesehen immer dem Pse-Fleisch vorzuziehen. 
Ein Tier welches in Turbomast hochgejagd wurde neigt eher zu PSE-Fleisch als ein langsam gemäststes Tier.
Es kann sich jeder ausmahlen, welche "Qualität", Tiere haben , die in gerade einmal sechs Monaten von der Geburt zur Schlachtreife gebracht werden. Solange dauert heute nämlich in der Regel nur noch ein Schweineleben. Unsere Niederländischen Nachbarn "rühmen" sich damit ein Schwein in nur vier Monaten zur Schlachtreife zu bringen. Was das für Fleisch ist brauch ich ja wohl niemanden zu sagen. Die berühmten Schrumpfkottelets.


----------



## nordbeck (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

ich wars. bin gelernter koch und da lernt man auch das ein oder andere über sowas.
pse tritt auch bei stress vor der schlachtung auf. das drei mal angeschossene wildschwein wird vermutlich auch einiges an stress haben und daher mein gedanke zu pse.

ansonsten, wenn man sieht was schweinefleisch kostet muss man sich über die qualität nicht wundern. gutes schwein ist echt ne leckere sache, handelsübliches schwein ess ich zb. gar nicht mehr. wenn nur rasseschweine wie bentheimer, wollschwein oder schwäbisch hallisches.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Hab auch den ganzen Thread verfolgt und finde das auch klasse! Schöne Bilder, roh und ungeschminkt. 

Sowas müsste viel häufiger gezeigt werden, aber diese absolut natürliche Sache ist der großen (verweichlichten) Bevölkerung ja kaum noch zuzumuten.


----------



## Fattony (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Lecker Spanferkelchen :k

Da ich aus dem Balkan komme, gehört das Spanferkel bei uns zur Routine. 
Nur legen wir es nicht in eine Salzlake ein sondern reiben es einfach mit Salz ein. (Keine richtige Einwirkzeit) , das mit dem einlegen muss ich mir merken.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, grill ihr das Schwein über direkten Feuer? #c

Bei uns wird es sozusagen aufgespießt und neben dem Feuer hingestellt. Dauert dann so ca. 6-7h, wird aber sehr knusprig.

Am Schluss wird das Schwein noch kurz mit Slivovic (bosnischer Schnaps) übergossen, damit es schön knusprig wird.

Gibts bei uns oft zu Weihnachten, wenn Verwandte kommen etc.

Früher noch mit einem Holzspieß, das eine Ende auf eine Astgabel, das andere Ende mit einem Griff versehen. Dieses Ende legt man auf einen Baumstamm in den man 2 Nägel einschlägt und das Ende dazwischen legt. Griff in die Hand und los gehts, 6h drehen 

Nur sind wir Gottseidank auch im Zeitalter der Elektrizität angekommen und haben nun auch Elektromotoren, aber das selber drehen hatte schon seinen Flair ;-)

Lg


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Super Bericht Riesenangler! 
Auch wenn das durchlesen des kompletten Trööts schon ein bisschen was von Folterei hat... 
Ich sitze hier im Büro und sabber die Tastatur voll...


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

@ Fattony. Ja ich muss mir leider immer noch die Grills ausleihen, da hat man dann wenig Wahlmöglichkeit. Entweder du nimmst den Grill, oder du lässt es. Ich wollte mir einen Grill über Winter zusammenschweißen, aber den Plan muss ich wohl beerdigen. Wenn es denn einmal klappen sollte und ich bekomme die Kohle für das ganze material , was man ja für einen guten Grill braucht, zusammen, dann wird es auch einer mit einer Seitenfeuerung. das Fleisch wird auch gut gar . dafür ist man nicht so sehr der Hitze ausgesetzt.Mal sehen ob ich noch die Bilder von unserem Vereinsfest mit unseren Freunden aus Erlensee zusammen bekomme. Dann stelle ich die mal ein und dann sieht man mal wie ein echt guter Grill mit Seitenfeuerung aussieht.


----------



## Bobster (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Großes Lob auch von mir, Riesenangler #6

Was oder wen grillen wir denn hier als nächstes :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Na irgendwas größeres, ist doch klar!

Ich bin für Hirsch :>


----------



## Bobster (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

...echt ne Plage geworden bei uns :q

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...-klagen-ueber-hungrige-wisente-id8890453.html

 ...aber macht was her auf dem Grill :m


----------



## Bobster (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

|laola:


 ...kann sich ja hier schon mal ans 
 Büchsenlicht gewöhnen :m


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

So. Ich zeige mal wie die Schlackwurst nach einer Woche der Reifung aussieht. Die Wurst ist noch nicht geräuchert. Sie wird bis zum kommenden wochenende noch hängen bleiben. Sie hat schon gut abgebunden und fässt sich auch sehr gut an. 








Wir haben aus dem Schwein 36 Schlackwürste,35 Gläser an Leberwürste,15 Gläser an Lungenklöße und etwa 20 Gläser Sülze herausbekommen.


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

wat fürn aufwand. hoffe es gelingt dir alles.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Moin Leute. Ich stelle heute mal drei Fotos ein, die die Schlackwurst nach einer Woche in der Kaltrauchkammer zeigen. 









Ich hoffe das ihr sehen könnt wie sie nach einer Woche im Kaltrauch aussehen. Ich werde sie wohl noch eine Woche im Rauch lassen und dann einzeln in Tüten verpacken und einfrieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

@Riesenangler

schick mir mal ein carepaket, booahhh sieht das gut aus


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ich glaub, ich muss mal Rewen.... Man kriegt Hunger bei diesen Bildern...........................................


----------



## daci7 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Absolut. 
Feine Arbeit!


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ich vergass: Rezept für Lose Wurst, Tote Oma, Bruchpilot oder wie man es auch immer nennen mag. 
Mann nehme alle Reste von den wurstmassen die noch übergeblieben sind, dazu den abgekochten Knochenpolk, der anfällt wenn man das Fleisch ausschneidet, die eventuell noch restlich verbliebenen Schwarten und wenn man noch hat das restliche Fett . Eben alles was von den anderen Massen und Resten noch so da ist. Dazu weiche man ein Toastbrot, Weissbrot oder Brötchen ein. Aber niemals Misch oder Schwarzbrot, weil das sind Sauerteigbrote die einem die Masse versauen können. Dazu gibt man Zwiebeln, Salz, Peffer , Majoran, Etwas gemahlenen Kümmel und wenn es rote Pluntze wird, wer mag noch Zimt dazu. Alles durchwolfen. Wenn es zu trocken ist, dann noch Kesselbrühe dazu geben. Bei roter Pluntze noch Blut dazu. Alles gut durchmengen. Auch hier schmecke ich meine Masse selber ab, so das ich auch keine Grammzahlen nennen werde. Also VORSICHT!!!, wer es selber versuchen möchte. Lieber sich langsam Ranwürzen. Ich fülle die Masse dann in Sterildärme mir 120 mm Durchmesser und gare alles für etwa drei Stunden bei etwa 80-85 Grad im Kessel. Dadurch erspare ich mir das ständige rühren der Masse im Kessel, welches ja auch nicht unterbrochen werden darf, weil sonst die Masse zu leicht anbrennt und dann einen brennigen Geschmack hat. 
Wenn alles fertig ist, kann man die Wurst in Stücke schneiden und einfrieren, was aber nicht so haltbar ist, als wenn man die Masse dann nochmal in Gläser füllt und dann einkocht.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. September 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

So Leute hier mal wieder ein paar neue Bilder von der Schweinegrillfront.
Gestern, den 06.09, war es mal wieder so weit. Dorffest in Steinberg, und ich mal wieder mit dabei. Das Schwein brauchten wir dieses mal nicht zu grillen, es wurde schon in einer Gar-Räucheranlage bei einem Metzger( Nicht ich selber) vorgegart/gebacken und war von daher schon komplett fertig. Laut aussage des Meisters hatt er es schon um sechs Uhr in die Anlage gebracht und dann bei niedriger Temperatur bis 76 grad Kerntemperatur gegart und dann im Anschluss nur noch Auf Temperatur gehalten, bis ich es dann so gegen 14,00 Uhr abholte. Das Tier hatte laut Wiegeprotokoll 73 Kilogramm.
  So sah das Schwein am Anfang aus.





Und so sah das Tierchen zwei Stunden später aus.






Weitere zwei Stunden später war alles verkauft und ich konnte beruhigt nach Hause fahren.


----------



## sprogoe (7. September 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Man munkelt, 
7 kg davon sollst Du allein gegessen haben und wie immer das Bezahlen vergessen.:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Riesenangler (7. September 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Na na jetzt nicht übertreiben. Aber ich gebe zu das ich hin und wieder mal genascht habe. Und Geld das mir von Bekannten zugesteckt wurde, für eine extragroße Portion, habe ich auch in die Kasse gelegt. Dafür waren die Getränke für mich umsonst.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. September 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Umsonst ???|bigeyes  
kostenlos wäre mir lieber


----------



## sprogoe (7. September 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Na na jetzt nicht übertreiben. Aber ich gebe zu das ich hin und wieder mal genascht habe. Und Geld das mir von Bekannten zugesteckt wurde, für eine extragroße Portion, habe ich auch in die Kasse gelegt. Dafür waren die Getränke für mich umsonst.




Hauptsache, Du hattest Deinen Spaß und Deine Arbeit mit der Portionierung ist ja auch nicht zu verachten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (7. September 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Sehr schöne Sache Riesenangler  #6

So`n Schweinchen ist schon was Feines.


----------



## Tino (7. September 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

...und Du Siggi?

Du isst doch alle deine Forellen selbst,oder verkloppst du die Schwarz?!?!?!


----------



## sprogoe (7. September 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Tino schrieb:


> ...und Du Siggi?
> 
> Du isst doch alle deine Forellen selbst,oder verkloppst du die Schwarz?!?!?!




Nööö,
goldbraun#6


----------



## Tino (8. September 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Du Spassvogel . . .|wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (12. September 2014)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ich werde mal mit meinem verwandten Jäger verhandeln, das er mir mal ein Reh erschießt. Dann werde ich auch mal Fotos einstellen wie denn ein Tier fachgerecht zerlegt und ausgeschnitten wird. Mal sehen ob es klappt.:m


----------



## Riesenangler (27. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

So. Morgen ist Drückjagd. Mal sehen ob ich ein oder zwei Tiere käuflich erwerben kann. dann werde ich auch wieder Fotos machen und auch wieder Schreiben.


----------



## someuniqname (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

nicht schon wieder nur zugucken und sabbern .... der troet hat was von S&M


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



> das er mir mal ein Reh erschießt.


Eigentlich hätte ich bei dir erwartet, dass du nicht son Quatsch von dir gibst!
Ein Reh wird geschossen oder erlegt und nicht erschossen, dies ist Menschen vorbehalten.
Die Sau welche du nächste Woche schlachtest, wird auch nicht umgebracht, oder gar ermordet, sondern einfach nur geschlachtet, oder geschossen.
Normalerweise ist eine solche Ausdrucksweise Menschen zu eigen, die  den Tod eines Tieres vermenschlichen und negativ besetzen wollen!(Petra lässt grüßen)



> So. Morgen ist Drückjagd. Mal sehen ob ich ein oder zwei Tiere käuflich erwerben kann.


Und den Jäger brauchst du auch nicht zu fragen, ob er dir zwei ermordete Schweine verkauft?

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf ein paar schöne Bilder und vielleicht noch ein bischen "Gebrauchsanweisung" vom Profi.
Und mein Vorposter hat schon recht, ist wirklich ein bischen S&M!

Jürgen


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Boah ne Wildsau ist aber echt schwer zu Grillen.
Das mit den Bier habt Ihr super gemacht, die darf nicht austrocknen


----------



## Riesenangler (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

@Taxi. Rein vom Sprachgebrauch her hast du ja recht. Aber es ändert an den Tatsachen nichts. Die Tiere werden nun einmal erschossen.  Der Technische Ablauf bleibt der Selbe. Davon ab, es kam so wenig auf die Strecke, das der Jagdveranstalter alles Wildbret selbst verarbeiten will.
Also nichts mit schöne Fotos.
Und von Morden an Tieren habe ich nie selber geredet.  Das sollte den Petaspinnern vorbehalten bleiben.   Meine Einstellung zur Jagd ändert sich durch deine  Sachlich richtige aber in meinem Fall dennoch unangebrachte Kritik nicht. Ich bin und bleibe ein großer Freund der Jagd weil wegen lecker Schmackofatz und Happi Happi.
Vielleicht mache ich ja auch mal einen Jagdschein. Obwohl manche behaupten, das ich den schon hätte.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Furchtbar. Jetzt muss Obelix womöglich mit einem Guru-Guru vorlieb nehmen!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



> Davon ab, es kam so wenig auf die Strecke, das der Jagdveranstalter alles Wildbret selbst verarbeiten will.


Das wird ja nicht das letzte Treiben in deiner Gegend sein?

Und was den Sprachgebrauch angeht, wo der technische Vorgang selbstverständlich der Gleiche ist, da bin ich vielleicht auch etwas empfindlich, da ich mir diese vermenschlichende Kacke fast täglich anhören muss.
Irgendwie bin ich umgeben von Menschen, die an ihrer Ernährungsweise zweifeln und jeden (sinnvollen) Tiertod betrauern!
Genau diesen Terminus benutzen die auch!

@Andal, ich war da!



> Jetzt muss Obelix womöglich mit einem Guru-Guru vorlieb nehmen!



http://mani-neumeier.de/guruguru/guru_11_finkenbach.htm

War wie immer, bischen verregnet zwar, sonst aber alles wie gehabt, sensitives Flower-Power!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ich war mal vor Jahren auf so nem Ochsenfest, das war affengeil - ein ganzes Großrind am Spieß.

Sah spaßig-urig aus und war geschmacklich ungemein fürstlich.

Das Gar-Gerät hatte ein eigenes großes (offenes) Zelt an exponierter Stelle für sich, konnte man in Ruhe beim meditativen Slo-Mo-Drehen zugucken.

Und sich den Dunst appetitsteigernd in die Nüstern saugen.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich umgeben von Menschen, die an ihrer Ernährungsweise zweifeln und jeden (sinnvollen) Tiertod betrauern!



Ich bin gerne das letzte Glied in der Nahrungskette! #6



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich war mal vor Jahren auf so nem Ochsenfest, das war affengeil - ein ganzes Großrind am Spieß.



Ob Schwein, Ziege, Lamm/Schaf/Hammel, Oxen, oder sonstwas in der Art, am Spieß ist das nie eine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ich gebe es ja zu. Ich bin Vegetarier 2.0. Kuh ist Gras, ich es Kuh.
Und mit solchen Leuten, brauchst du auch nicht vernünftig reden. Die leben in ihrer Walt Disney, alle haben Bambi lieb Welt.
Erst wenn das letzte Feld geerntet, die letzte Alge verzehrt ist und der letzte Tofu verbraucht wurde, werden die Menschen feststellen, das man Veganer auch Essen kann.  
Zynisch gesagt, mache ich mir um meine Zukunft keine sorgen.
Achtung, das war SARKASMUS.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



> Ob Schwein, Ziege, Lamm/Schaf/Hammel, Oxen, oder sonstwas in der Art, am Spieß ist das nie eine schlechte Idee.


Ich steh voll auf monolithische Tottiernahrung, ritualisch rotierend am horizontalen Pfahl.

Für mich eine absolute Urform des Essbar-Machens. Seit Jahrtausenden bewährt. Fleisch direkt von der Keule reißen. Portionieren per Beil. Da wird der belendenschurzte Streitkolben-Zottler in einem geweckt. 

AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGHHHH


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



> Für mich eine absolute Urform des Essbar-Machens. Seit Jahrtausenden bewährt.



Und bewiesenermaßen der Grund dafür, dass unsere Ahnen mehr graue Masse in die Birne bekamen. Der Veganer tritt gerade erfolgreich den Gegenbeweis an! #h


----------



## Riesenangler (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Für mich gibt es eh nur drei Sorten von Tieren. 
Pfanne, Grill, Backofen.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ich warte nur drauf. Das ich eines schlechten Tages, so einen Juppieveganer im Zug sehe, wie er oder sie sein Futter immer wieder hoch würgt, weil er oder sie sich zum Wiederkäuer zurück entwickelt hat. 
Lange kann es nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es eh nur drei Sorten von Tieren.
> Pfanne, Grill, Backofen.



Und Kochtopf gar nicht? Eisbein, Tafelspitz, Kesselfleisch? Nicht!?


----------



## Riesenangler (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Doch auch. Fällt unter Pfanne.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Andal schrieb:


> Und bewiesenermaßen der Grund dafür, dass unsere Ahnen mehr graue Masse in die Birne bekamen. Der Veganer tritt gerade erfolgreich den Gegenbeweis an! #h


Stimmt, wenn man sich in der Tierwelt umschaut sind die Fleisch- bzw. Allesfresser in der Regel auch heller auf der Platte als die der Gemüsefraktion.
Von mir aus ißt jeder was er will, was mich aber an den Vegetariern/Veganern stört ist deren missionarischer Eifer, mit dem sie andere bekehren wollen.

Einen guten Sonntagsbraten wünscht

Lajos


----------



## Tino (29. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ente mit Rotkohl...

Mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## Riesenangler (29. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Bäh. Rotkohl. Ente gefüllt mit einem Hühnchen, welches mit einer Wachtel gefüllt wurde, die mit einem Ei gefüllt wurde.
So können wir uns einigen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Geil. Animalisch as animalisch can. Schnitzel mit Rostbraten und Frikadellen als Beilage. 

Ein 130%-iges Ritual der Fleischeslust. Inklusive kompletter Pflanzenbann - was einst mal Wurzeln und/oder Blätter hatte, hat striktes Hausverbot.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Bäh. Rotkohl. Ente gefüllt mit einem Hühnchen, welches mit einer Wachtel gefüllt wurde, die mit einem Ei gefüllt wurde.
> So können wir uns einigen.


Geflügel Matrjoschka[emoji28]


----------



## Andal (29. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Geil. Animalisch as animalisch can. Schnitzel mit Rostbraten und Frikadellen als Beilage.



Dazu einen schönen Fleischsalat. Mann braucht ja auch mal was Frisches!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Schöne Anekdote:

 Der Projektleiter lädt zum Essen in Steakhaus ein. Ich schreibe ihm eine Mail: "Denke bitte dran, dass XX Vegetarier ist."
 Antwort: "Der Ochse, den wir da essen, war auch Vegetarier." 

 #6


----------



## Tino (30. November 2015)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ne ne zur Ente gehört immer noch Rotkohl.

Wird ja mit Schweineschmalz angebraten.

Sooooooo vegetarisch ist der ja dann auch nicht.


----------



## laraist (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Tino schrieb:


> Ne ne zur Ente gehört immer noch Rotkohl.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Rotkohl oder gekochten Sauerkraut mit gemahlenem Pfeffer und Lorbeerblätter drin. Damit der Geschmack auch transportiert wird, natürlich "etwas" Butter. Schmeckt echt super zur Ente #6


----------



## Riesenangler (2. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Hallo lieber AB User und Freunde der Fleischeslust.
Ein guter Freund von mir hat mich darum gebeten, ob ich denn nicht ein kleines Schweinchen( 20KG) für ihn ausbeinen und zum Backen in eine Lake einlegen könnte. Klar kann ich.
Weil ich so ein gutes Feedback auf meine Beschreibung zur Be-und Verarbeitung eines Wildschweines bekommen habe, habe ich auch hier einige Fotos gemacht und ich möchte diese auch hier wieder einstellen und etwas dazu schreiben. 
Wie beim Wildporken auch, sind die Fotos Roh, mitunter Blutig und ungeschönt. Wer so was also nicht sehen kann oder Will, wegschauen.
Bild 1: Schwein noch heil:



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Schritt 1: Einen Kopf kürzer machen. Dazu schneidet man von der Kehlseite her kurz vor den Schultern rechts und links mit einem langen zügigen Schnitt bis auf die Wirbelsäule hinunter, so das man, wenn man richtig schneidet direkt hinter dem Schädel auf die Wirbelsäule trifft. Hat man es richtig gemacht, ein kurzer heftiger ruck und der Kopf bricht von der Wirbelsäule ab, so das man mit einem einzigen Schnitt dann den Rest des Nacken (Kamm) durchtrennt und dann den Kopf in der Hand hat.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Schritt zwei: Brustkorb öffnen. Das ist bei einem Spanferkel die Einfachheit selbst. Mit einem kurzen, kräftigen Messer setzt man an der Bauchhöhle an und schneidet einfach durch das Brustbein hindurch. Das geht ganz gut, weil sich das Brustbein noch nicht so stark verknorpelt hat, so das man dazu ein Beil oder einen Säge bräuchte. Alternativ, kann man diese Werkzeuge natürlich nutzen, was vor allem für Anfänger und unsichere Schneider hilfreich ist.

Schritt drei: Das trennen des Tieres in zwei Hälften. Das kann man im Hängen tun, ich bevorzuge aber bei Ferkel und Kleintieren das Liegende Verfahren. Mit einer Säge oder einem Spalter mittig, entlang der Wirbelsäule das Tier auftrennen, so das man zwei in etwa gleich dicke Hälften bekommt.



Schritt vier: Schultern abtrennen: Auch dieses ist eigentlich nicht so schwer, erfordert aber etwas Fingerspitzengefühl.
Man schneidet mittig zwischen den Vordereisbein und der Körperhälfte in das Tier. Wenn man sauber schneidet trifft man dort auf eine sogenannte Fliese ( eine Zwischenschicht, die die einzelnen Muskelpartien von einander trennt). Dieses Flies, leitet uns nun direkt hinunter zwischen Schulterblatt und Kamm. Man schneidet nun entlang der Fliese, am Blattknorpel vorbei zwischen beide Fleischteile( Kamm und Schulter) und führt diesen schnitt weiter bis man die Schulter in der Hand hält.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.
Auf dem Bild ist die Schneide zur Schulter gerichtet, das untere Stück ist die Brustspitze mit dem darüber liegenden Kamm.

Schritt fünf: Trennen von Schinken und Bauchpartie.
Als erstes löse ich das Filet heraus. Dazu führe ich einen schnellen und entschlossenen Schnitt am Schloßknochen durch, wo ich damit den Filetkopf vom Schinken trenne. Nun wird nur noch vorsichtig mit der Messerspitze( nur mit der Messerspitze) entlang der Wirbelsäule zwischen Filet und Säule flach vorgelöst. Ein beherzter Ruck und das Filet löst sich sauber von der Wirbelsäule, wenn man sauber gearbeitet hat, wenn nicht, das zerreißt man das Filet.
Als nächstes, schneidet man der Keule folgend am Bauchansatz( Wamme) entlang bis man auf die noch intakte Wirbelsäule trifft. Nun kann man mit dem Messer( hier nehme ich lieber die Säge) durch die Wirbelsäule zwischen den einzelnen Wirbeln schneiden und man den Bauch vom Schinken getrennt.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Schulter Zerlegung. Ich trenne hier zu erst das Eisbein von der Schulter, in dem ich sauber durch das Gelenk schneide. Einfacher ist es, etwas oberhalb des ertasteten Gelenkes einzuschneiden und dann mit der Säge oder dem Spalter den Knochen zu durchtrennen.






 Nun Kann man weiter verschieden Verfahren. Man kann den Rohrknochen im Stück lassen oder ihn Heraustrennen. Ich habe mich für das letztere entschieden. Man schneidet nun hart am Knochen entlang bis hinunter zum Blattknorpel. wichtig ist hierbei, nicht zu tief einzuschneiden, sondern am Besten nur mit der Messerspitze zu arbeiten. Aber wie gesagt dicht am Knochen bleiben. Es ist später einfacher Knochensplitter und Knorpelstückchen sowie Knochenhäute von Fleisch zu trennen, als zerschnittene Stücke wieder zusammen zu setzen.
 Ist man dann an der ertasteten Stelle, wo sich die Gelenkpfanne des Blattknochens mit der Gelenkkugel des Rohrknochens trifft, so schneidet man zwischen beiden Knochen hindurch. Dann geht es wieder hart am Blattknochen ( diesmal auf der anderen Knochenseite),wieder hinunter bis zu Blattknorpel. 
 Nun noch ein Querschnitt unter der Gelenkpfanne um die Knochenhaut des Blattknochens zu durchtrennen. Hat man sauber gearbeitet, kann man nun mit dem Zeigefinger unter der Gelenkpfanne hindurchgreifen und mit einem kräftigen und beherzten ruck den Knochen vom Schulterfleisch herunter reißen, ohne dabei die Schulter zu zerreißen. 
 Dann noch den Rohrknochen herauslösen, Knorpelstücken und andere Fremdkörper entfernen und das wars.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Cool, sehr interessant! Bin schon auf die Weiterverarbeitung gespannt!


----------



## Riesenangler (2. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Schinken: Eigentlich auch ganz Einfach gehalten. 
 Zuerst trennt man das Spitzbein vom Schinken ab. Am einfachsten mit der Säge oder so, wie ich, mit dem Messer durchs Gelenk. 
 Als nächstes wird der Schlossknochen in Angriff genommen. Ich steche dazu nicht zu tief oberhalb des Knochen ein und schneide wieder nur mit der Messerspitze arbeitend den Knochen aus. 
 Das wars auch schon. Den noch im Schinken verbliebenen Rohrknochen, lasse ich immer im Stück drin.
 Dummerweise, habe ich das nun eben nicht gerade Fotografiert.


----------



## Andal (2. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

#6#6#6

...und ich hab jetzt Schmacht auf eine schöne Schweinskopfsülze mit Bratkartoffeln. #h


----------



## Riesenangler (2. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Der Bauch mit den Rippen: Hierzu sollte man etwas Vorsicht walten lassen und sich , gerade als Anfänger, etwas zeit lassen. Weiter sollte das Messer sehr Scharf sein und ein saubere und glatte Schnittführung zu gewährleisten, denn wir haben hier nicht viel Spielraum.
Man fängt von der Bauchschnittseite her an hinter den Rippen, zwischen Bauch und Rippen( immer hart an den Knochen bleiben, das kann dem Messer ruhig weh tun, dafür gibt es Schleifmittel) zu schneiden, Wie gesagt immer schön eng und Kuschelig an den Knochen herunterschneiden.





Wenn man dann immer schön eng am Knochen entlang geschnitten hat, was eher einem Abschälen gleicht, dann kommt man unweigerlich zum Kotelett. Vorsichtig Kotelett und Knochen trennen und das wars. 







 Die Rippen braucht man aber nicht wegwerfen. Die kann man später mit in die Lake einlegen und dann im Heißrauch als Kasslerrippen räuchern.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Weitere Verarbeitung: Den Bauch, trenne ich in Kammrolle und Bauchrolle mit Kotelett.
Ich schneide das Stück in etwa der Grenze zwischen Kamm und Kotelett durch. Dann wickele ich die Kammrolle so, das der Kamm in der Mitte der Rolle ist und somit praktisch gleich ein Fleischfüllung für die Rolle darstellt.
Das ganze wird dann von mir mit einzelnen Schlaufen zur Rolle gebunden. Der Vorteil ist, das man dann zwischen den Schlaufen schneiden kann und einzelne Scheiben hat wenn alles fertig Gebacken ist.






Die Bauchrolle, wickele ich nun ebenfalls so, das das Kotelett die Füllung der Rolle ist. Weil aber hier die Schwarte zum größten Teil noch vorhanden ist, Steche ich hier mit einer Specknadel von einer Seite an der Oberfläche zur anderen Seite, ebenfalls dicht unter der Schwarte durch und mache hier kleine Knoten. Die schwarte hält beim backen alles zusammen, weil sie die dafür notwendige Zähigkeit hat, was beim Fleisch der kammrolle eben nicht der fall ist. Hier würde das Fleisch während des Backens zerreißen.






Die Schulter wird von mir wie die Bauchrolle zu gebunden. Wenn man noch was hat, kann man diese noch Füllen, mit dem was einem gerade zur Verfügung steht.
Mit dem Schinken mache ich nichts weiter. Der kommt so wie er ist in die Lake, weil er ja ein kompaktes und intaktes Stück Fleisch ist.



 Das letzte Bild zeigt das ganze Werk. Vorne an liegen die beiden Filets, dahinter die vier Rollen, links dahinter die zusammengebundenen Schultern und davon rechts auf dem Bild die Schinken. Der Kopf ist in der Mitte.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Die Lake: Bei einem Tier in dieser Größe, reicht eine Einlegezeit von einer Woche in der Regel aus.
 Man braucht ein ausreichend großes Gefäß dazu.


	

		
			
		

		
	
.

 Ich nehme dann 700 Gramm Nitritpökelsalz ( NPS)auf 10 Liter Wasser. Das ganze so lange rühren, bis sich das Salz restlos aufgelöst hat. Nun noch je nach Geschmack etwas Thymian, Pfeffer, Paprika, Piment und Lorbeer dazu. Alles aufgießen bis das Fleisch bedeckt ist. Deckel auf das Gefäß und dann die Zeit über das Ganze kühl lagern.

 Nach einer oder zwei Wochen( Größenabhängig) aus der Lake entnehmen und dann in den Backofen oder eben zum Bäcker.
 Wer selber backen will, dem Empfehle ich, sich einen Kerntemperaturmesser zu besorgen. Den gibt es für wenig Geld im gut sortierten Einzelhandel. Das Fleisch ist gemessen am dicksten Stück bei 68-70 Grad gar. Kleiner und schmalere Stücke, sollte man entsprechend vorher entnehmen, wenn man diese nicht vertrocknen will.
 Und das war es auch schon. Ich wünsche allen einen Guten Appetit und denen die es selber versuchen wollen viel Erfolg.

 Petri Heil, bis denn, Micha.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Mensch Riese,
was hab ich Deine Beiträge hier vermisst. Bei der Leidenschaft, mit der Du arbeitest, kann das Werk nur vorzüglich werden.

Ich hab jetzt zuviel Kinnwasser


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Das ist klasse - kannst mir dann ein Stück schicken zum probieren ;-)))


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist klasse - kannst mir dann ein Stück schicken zum probieren ;-)))


jo, ich komm auch vorbei und bring´ ´ne kiste dithmarscher zum nachspülen mit...:g

sehr genial riesenangler!


----------



## Andal (3. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Genau. Riesenangler fährt mit einer Sau zum Thomas und wir stoßen mit Bier dazu... das AB-Sau-Treffen. :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

hich komm auch.
wenn noch 2-3 kommen wollen, brauchen wir ne größere Sau#


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

@Riesenangler:

Vielen Dank für die tolle Beschreibung! Ich habe viel Respekt vor Leuten, die ihr Handwerk derart gut beherrschen!


----------



## Riesenangler (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

So. Hier nun noch drei Bilder. Das Erste, wie die Lake nach einer Woche der Reifung( mit dem Fleisch drin) aussieht. 
 Die anderen beiden, zeigen die Stücke. Ich hoffe, das ihr erkennt, wie das Fleisch umgerötet ist.









 Wenn man das jetzt backen tut, wird das Fleisch schön Rosa.
 Aber nur wenn man wie schon beschrieben Nitrit-Pökelsalz verwendet.#h


----------



## Andal (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Und da sag noch einer was gegen tierisches Eiweiß! #6#6#6


----------



## Windelwilli (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Goil!#6

Und der Stromanschluss ist auch schon mit dabei. (3. Bild, oben links) :q


----------



## Riesenangler (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ach so, der Kopf. Ist mit am leckersten. Zum Glück wissen das die wenigsten.:m


----------



## Andal (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Am liebsten mag ich von der Sau den Bauch. Fleisch und Fett in der richtigen Mischung und ein resches Krusterl...


----------



## Relgna (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Andal schrieb:


> Am liebsten mag ich von der Sau den Bauch. Fleisch und Fett in der richtigen Mischung und ein resches Krusterl...


 Ja ich auch, mir kommt es aber vor wie wenn ich das 1:1 so übernehme.
Blos gut das es kein anderes Wesen über uns gibt das das gleiche Essverhalten hat wie ich.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Andal schrieb:


> Am liebsten mag ich von der Sau den Bauch. Fleisch und Fett in der richtigen Mischung und ein resches Krusterl...



Jawoll, eine schöne Krustn an einem fränkischen Schäuferla (oder auch Schäuferle, je nach Region) - der wahre Hochgenuß.

Guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## Andal (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Do brauchsd hald an Metzga, der in Fraggn glernd hod. Den Zuschnitt fürs Schäuferl lernen ja die meisten deutschen Metzger erst gar nicht.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Hier noch ein Rezept für eine einfache aber sehr leckere Currysoße.
Eine Flasche Hela Gewürzketchupp, zwei Flaschen Kraft Tomatenketchup und ein Glas Haack Apfelmus.  Alles zusammen mischen und Fertig. Ich reiche dazu immer zwei Sorten Currypulver. Ein Scharfes und ein Mildes. Dann kann sich es jeder selber Würzen.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Klasse  Thread Riese  #6

Danke dafür :l


----------



## bootszander (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Hallo Angler und Schweinchenesser.
Warum immer nur Reden,   machen?
Ich habe alles was man zum Schweichen oder Hammelgrillen benötigt. 
Erfahrung, so ca. 30 Stück.
Warum machen wir nicht mal eins zusammen irgenwo am Rhein (Großraum Wiesbaden)?
Ich würde mich freuen auf ein gemeinsames Wochenende mit euch. Gesprächsstoff bis hin zum Angelerlatein haben wir bestimmt genug?
Wer lust hätte bitte melden:
juergen.webersinke@arcor.de


----------



## bootszander (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Hallo Angler und Schweinchenesser.
Warum immer nur Reden,   machen?
Ich habe alles was man zum Schweichen oder Hammelgrillen benötigt. 
Erfahrung, so ca. 30 Stück.
Warum machen wir nicht mal eins zusammen  (im Großraum Wiesbaden)?
Ich würde mich freuen auf eine gemeinsames Wochenende mit euch. Gesprächsstoff bis hin zum Angelerlatein haben wir bestimmt genug?
Wer lust hätte bitte melden:
juergen.webersinke@arcor.de


----------



## Riesenangler (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Leider mal eben so 600 Kilometer weg.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Da kann ich nur sagen: Absolut top, wieder buchstäblich ein "Riesen"-Boardhighlight! #6#6#6

Prima beschrieben und einwandfrei auch für "Zerlegelaien" wie mich nachvollziehbar - cool, dass Du Dir da auch in dieser Hinsicht so viel Mühe machst.

Hab's mir wieder komplett reingezogen und freue mich sehr auf weitere fachmännische Berichte.


----------



## bootszander (10. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Guten morgen riesenangler.
600 km. sind ein wenig übertrieben.
Du weißt nicht wo ich mich überall rum treibe?
Daher auch eine kurze frage an dich, haben die aale in euren seen noch immer die würmer?


----------



## Riesenangler (10. April 2016)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Aale, welche Aale? Ne, kann ich dir echt nicht Sagen.  Ich gehe nur ganz selten auf Aal. So alle zwei Jahre einmal.
Und so Übertrieben ist das wohl nicht, mit den 600 Kilometer.  Unser Partnerverein, ist aus Erlensee.  Und die reden immer was von 600 Kilometer mit dem Auto.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

So. Die erste grobe Arbeit ist getan. Ein halbes Schwein zerlegen, Ausschneiden und kleinschnippeln. Die Schlackwurst ist schon vorgesalzen, um über nacht durchziehen zu können. 
Morgen wird wieder bei mir gewurstet. Ich werde auch wieder Fotos machen und wieder was dazu schreiben. Diesmal speziell zum Wurste und einfüllen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Klasse - freu mich drauf!


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

So, Wie versprochen, wieder mal was zum Thema Wursten.
Nun was braucht man dafür außer Fleisch noch????

Einen Kessel oder mehrere ausreichend große Töpfe.




Das eine oder andere Messer, Beilchen oder Säge.



Einen Wolf.



Schüsseln und Eimer in ausreichender Zahl.



Dazu noch genügend Gläser.



Desweiteren noch Därme. wobei wir für die Schlackwurst hier die Hukkihüllen in verschiedenen Längen und Kalibern bevorzugen. Für meine Lose Wurst, nehme ich zu Garen Sterildärme, Kaliber 120mm mit einer länge von 50 cm.
Dann noch Salz, Gewürze, Zwiebeln. 
Und schon kann es Losgehen.
Ach ja, eine Füllmaschiene oder einen Fülltrichter nicht zu Vergessen.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Fangen wir an mit der Schlackwurst. Ich Zerschneide und würze das Fleisch immer schon am Tage zuvor, damit alles über Nacht schön gleichmäßig Durchziehen kann.
Ich nehme auf Kilo Masse: 23 Gramm NPS (Nitritpökelsalz), 4Gramm Pfeffer, 3 Gramm Zucker, 2Gramm gemahlenen Kümmel, nach Geschmack Senfkörner und einen Flachmann voll Rum. 
Wie gesagt, die Wurst hat über Nacht gut durchgezogen und ist nun zum Wolfen bereit.



Alles Durchwolfen.


Dann alles gut durch mengen und unter Zugabe des Rums gründlich durchwalken oder reiben, bis die Masse eine ganz leicht schmierige Bindung abgibt.
Dann alles zu kleinen Ballen formen und mit etwas Wucht in die Füllmaschine tun.


Straff füllen. Wenn noch Lufteinschlüsse sind, diese mit eine Nadel oder spitzen Gabel aufstechen.


Abbinden.



Zur Füllmaschine ist zu sagen, das es Preiswerte und auch taugliche Modelle als liegende Maschinen ab 50 Euro im Netz gibt. Diese haben zwar eine Kunststoffkörper und auch nur Kunststofftüllen, sind aber für den Laien und wenig Wurster voll ausreichend.
Das im Bild gezeigte Exemplar ist eine Tre Spade aus Italien, mit 6,5 Liter Fassungsvermögen. Kosten dürften heute so um die 500 Euro liegen. Ich hatte damals 650 DM bezahlt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Klasse!!
Mehr davon!!!


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Für die Leberwurst Brauchen wir natürlich Leber, das bereits gegarte Fett( Speck, Backen, Fettabschnitte von den Fleischteilen, Wammen, ich nehme auch noch die Zitzenpartie vom Bauch), Zwiebeln, Salz, Majoran, Pfeffer und wer mag noch Thymian.


Alles zusammen Durchwolfen. Aber die Leber sollte nicht gegart sein, sondern roh in die Masse kommen.
Gut Durchmischen und nach Geschmack würzen.


Aber Vorsicht, man sollte sich langsam ran Würzen. Lieber etwas zu Lasch als zu heftig. Vor allem beim Salz sollte man VORSICHT!!! walten lassen. Man muss andererseits aber auch bedenken, das die Würzung noch viel stärker zum Vorschein kommt, da das Brät ( alle Wurstmassen werden als Brät bezeichnet) noch warm ist und dadurch im Geschmack sehr viel intensiver. Auch hat das Brät noch nicht durchzogen.
Dann alles in Gläser füllen. Wichtig ist, die Gläser nicht bis zu Anschlag voll zu machen, sondern immer etwas Luft zu lassen. Die Massen denen sich während des Einkochens aus. ist dann das Glas zu voll, sprengt die Masse unter umständen den Verschluss. Die Deckel für die Gläser bitte immer nur einmal verwenden.


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Sabber ... mir tropft der Zahn ... #6


----------



## Rxlxhx (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

@Riesenangler

Falls Du auch Blutwürste machst: Hast Du schon einmal Rotwein als "Geschmacksverstärker" genutzt? Ist unglaublich lecker.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Zur Sülze. Man braucht abgekochte Schwarten, noch etwas von der Schlackwurstmasse ( alternativ geht auch Hackfleisch vom Metzger), dann den bereits gekochten Kopf vom Schwein und dazu die gekochte Eisbeine Und was man noch so an größeren gekochten Fleischstücken hat und dafür verwenden möchte. 
 Den Kopf und die Eisbeine von den Knochen lösen. Beides sollte so weich gegart sein, das man es gut lösen kann, aber nicht so weich, das es vom Knochen fällt, wenn man es aus dem Kessel holt. 
 Die schwarten soweit garen, das man diese locker und ohne Mühe mit Daumen und Zeigefinger durchknipsen kann, aber diese sollte auch jetzt nicht so weich sein, das sie aus dem Garnetz oder durch die Löscher der Kesselkelle fallen . 
 Vom Kopf werden die Knorpel und Ohren entfernt, sollte das Auge noch drin sein( kommt manchmal vor) diese bitte vor dem Garen rausschneiden. Der Gaumen muss auch noch entfernt werden und das Drüsige bitte auch. Gaumen und Drüsen können in die Lose Wurst.
  Das Einlagefleisch( Kopf Und Eisbeine) klein schneiden oder wie ich es mache grob Durchwolfen.



 Die Schwarten fein Wolfen und zu dem Einlagefleisch dazu geben.  Dazu kommt noch etwas von der Schlackwurstmasse, um das Brät nicht so Gummiartig werden zu lassen. Alles durchmengen und das Ganze dann mit Salz, Pfeffer und Kümmel abschmecken und Zügig in die Gläser geben, weil die Masse sehr schnell fest wird.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Weiter zu den Lungenklößen.
 Man braucht etwas gekochte Lunge, Wieder ein wenig von der Schlackwurstmasse, Salz, Pfeffer, Kümmel, Zwiebeln und Kesselbrühe.
 Man koche die Lunge, Das dauert nicht so lange, Je nach Menge 45 Minuten bis eine Stunde.
 Dann schneidet man die Luftröhre und soweit möglich die Bronchialgefäße aus der Lunge.


 Dann Die Lunge zusammen mit den Zwiebeln,


 Durchwolfen und im ungefähren Verhältnis 1:1 mit der Schlackwurstmasse gut durch mischen und nach Geschmack (also wieder VORSICHT!!!), würzen. Da diese Masse an sich sehr trocken wird, gebe ich immer etwas von der Kesselbrühe dazu .
 WICHTIG!!! Die Lunge hat keinerlei bindende Eigenschaften. Wenn man zu viel Lunge dazu gibt fällt die Masse sehr locker aus. Im schlimmsten Fall, könnten dann die Klöße während des Einkochens einfach zerfallen und man hat aber dafür eine schöne Wurstbrühe für die Suppe ( Ist ja auch nicht zu verachten). Also mehr Lunge= lockere Masse. mehr Masse und weniger Lunge= festere Klöße.
  Man kann sich aber auch als Alternative, einige Yards an Schweinesaitlinge besorgen und dann das Brät in Därme zu Lungenbratwürste füllen. Diese sollten dann aber in heißen Wasser bei maximal 75 Grad gebrüht werden und dann innerhalb weniger tage auch verbraucht werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Auf die Gefahr hin, einen Aufschrei zu produzieren, aber der Satz nötigt mich natürlich dazu:


Riesenangler schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall, könnten dann die Klöße während des Einkochens einfach zerfallen und man hat aber dafür eine schöne Wurstbrühe für die Suppe ( Ist ja auch nicht zu verachten).



Kesslbriaschbädsle !!!!!!
(Schbädsle direkt in kochende Brühe drücken und gleich servieren - GEDICHT!!!!!!!!!!)
https://www.google.de/search?q=kess...&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=kesselbrühspätzle


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Zur Losen Wurst und damit zum Finale.
 Man braucht: Salz, Pfeffer, Kümmel, Zwiebeln, Majoran, womöglich Blut, Weißbrot oder Toastbrot und noch etwas Kesselbrühe.
 Alle Reste, wie Knochenpolk, die Zwiebeln, das eingeweichte Brot, alle Restmassen, die noch so vorhanden sind, alles zusammen durch den Wolf schicken. Für den Fall das es Rote Lose Wurst werden soll gibt man noch nach eigenem Gusto, Blut zur durchwolften Masse dazu. Nach Geschmack würzen.
 Bei vielen wird nun die Masse im Kessel ( Wasser vorher ablassen oder eine zweiten Kessel nehmen) mehrere Stunden durch gerührt. Bei mir nicht. Ich mache es mir da sehr einfach und fülle alles in Sterildärme, Kaliber 120 ab und gare diese dann bei bis zu 85 Grad für drei Stunden im Kessel.
 Dann aus dem Kessel nehmen und über Nacht erkalten lassen. Danach, schneide ich die Massen aus dem Darm in Würfel und füllen diese dann in große Gläser zum einkochen. Das wars.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

GOIL!!!!!


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Noch ein bissel was Allgemeines. 
Warum füllen wir die Kochwürste in Gläser???
Zum einen, ist Wurst im Glas sehr lange haltbar.
Zum Zweiten, es kann, wenn man ordentlich Arbeitet, beim Einkochen nichts auskochen und die Gläser gehen auch nicht so schnell kaputt. Was aber bei Naturdärmen wie Kranzdarm, Krausen, Magen, Butten, Saitlinge sehr schnell passieren kann wenn das Kochwasser zu heiß ist oder der Darm schon nicht mehr der Allerfrischste ist.
Der Geschmack, bleibt auch nach langer zeit voll erhalten. Im Gegenteil, er wird mit der Zeit immer Intensiver.
Warum fülle ich die Schlackwurst in Hukkihüllen?
Für mich und meinen Vater( für den mache ich das jedes Jahr) habe sich Hukkis als Ideal heraus gestellt. Die Kunstdärme sind praktisch unbegrenzt haltbar, leicht zu verarbeiten und beim Füllen kaum zur Zereißen. Ein Naturdarm ist nicht hat annähernde so belastbar.
 Und die Hukkis, welche man nicht mehr braucht, lässt man nach dem Einwässern einfach wieder trocknen und sie sind im nächsten Jahr wieder verwendbar.
Kessel: Wir haben immer zwei Kessel am Start. In einem garen wir die Materialien und auch die Lose Wurst, in dem Anderen wird nur Wasser heißgemacht um Abwaschen und Sauber machen zu können.
Salz: Ich verwende sehr gerne NPS. Man kann aber, um es noch Uriger zu haben auch ganz normales Kochsalz verwenden. Das ist nach meiner Ansicht eher eine Art Glaubensfrage.
Zu den Kosten für das ganze hier: ein halbes Schwein ist bei einigen Handelsketten für 2 Euro/Kilo zu haben. Salz und Gewürze, je nachdem, wo man einkauft. 
Die Technik ist nicht ganz billig. Bei Wölfen, rate ich dringenst von Sonderangeboten, wie es diese manchmal bei Norma und Co gibt ab. Da ist einem mit einem soliden Küchenwolf mit Kurbel mehr und Preiswerter geholfen, als mit einem solchen Schrottteil mit Plastikwelle und Plastegetriebe. Wäre schade ums Geld. Mein Wolf ist ein Eigenbau. Ein alter Küchenwolf, der von einem Kraftstrommotor angetrieben wird, der aus einer Maschine stammt, mit der man früher Tabakblätter aufgefädelt hat. Der Wolf läuft daher sehr langsam aber er hält nicht an wenn es mal etwas deftiger wird. Gewicht von diesem Wolf gut einen Zentner.
Wie schon geschrieben, Füllmaschinen gibt es in brauchbarer Qualität als liegende Maschinen schon ab 50 Euro im Netz. Man kann aber auch mehrere hundert Euro für so ein Teil lassen. Eine Dick mit 4,5 Liter Inhalt ist unter 400 Euro nach meinen Kenntnis kaum zu Bekommen. Nach oben ist, wie immer keine Grenze gesetzt. Man kann sich aber auch ganz einfach einen Fülltrichter besorgen. Die gibt es für wenig Geld im Fachhandel und für die ersten Gehversuche allemal ausreichend.
Blut gibt es im Netz als Blutpulver. Einfach mit lauwarmen( keine heißes )Wasser anrühren, fertig. Oder beim Metzger um die Ecke.
Därme gibt es in allen möglichen Formen und Varianten im Netz.
Das währe es eigentlich. Wer es versuchen möchte nur zu. Wenn es jemand probieren will und noch Fragen hat, kann er mich hier gerne oder auch via PN kontakten. Ich helfe gerne weiter wenn ich kann. Bis denn euer Micha.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

SUPER - Infos!!!

Danke dafür!


----------



## Vanner (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Wieder mal super beschrieben und bebildert, danke dafür. So nun hab ich Knast, schieb mal was rüber.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Mensch Riese, Du bringst mal wieder ganz großes Kino#6#6


----------



## Riesenangler (7. November 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ich habe mir gestern auf der Arbeit drei Bauchseiten mit genommen, um mir etwas Bauchspeck zu machen.
 Als erstes schneidet man auf den Rippen entlang um die Knochenhaut zu lösen.




 Nun schält/kratzt man mit dem Messer die Knochenhaut zu den Seiten herunter. Dann sollte man, wenn man sauber gearbeitet hat, unter den Knochen greifen können und der Knochen sollte sich sauber lösen können. Man kann als Hilfsmittel auch einen Rippenzieher oder ein Stück starker Angelschnur nehmen.



 So verfährt man mit allen Rippen. Wobei man sagen muss, je kürzer die Rippe ist, um so schwerer ist das. Hat man alle Rippen gezogen, schneidet man nun über der Knorpelschicht( beim Menschen das Brustbein) im flachen Winkel in das Fleisch. Das ganze noch einmal unter der Knorpelschicht. Bis man auf eine Fliese trifft. Eine Fliese ist eine Zwischenschicht, die die einzelnen Muskeln und Gewebe von einander trennt.
 Hat man sauber gearbeitet, so sollte man den gesamten Knorpelstrang heraus haben, ohne das noch Knorpel am Bauch ist. Nun noch einmal nachschauen, ob man denn wirklich alles heraus hat.
 Oberhalb einschneiden.


	

		
			
		

		
	
.
 Und so sollte es aussehen, wenn alles raus ist.



 Nun noch die Stücke anstrippen und salzen. und in ein dichten Gefäß legen. Ruhig etwas auf Pressing legen, damit die Stücke eine gleichmäßige Form haben.


 Viel Erfolg.


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

:m
Sieht mal wieder Spitze aus! 
Ich hab Gestern auch 6kg Schweinelachs eingepökelt. Morgen kommt dann nochmal so viel bauch dazu (hoffentlich!).


----------



## Riesenangler (7. November 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Dat warn jetzt 15 Kilo.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

ist das geil..


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Dat warn jetzt 15 Kilo.


Geil!
Dafür fehlt mir leider der Platz ...


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Kaninchenleberwurst: Ein oder zwei Kaninchen zerteilen und zusammen mit einer oder zwei Schweinebacken kochen, als Alternative kann man auch fetten Schweinebauch verwenden. Das Kaninchen solange kochen, bis es sich gut vom Knochen lösen lässt, aber nicht solange bis es von selber auseinander fällt. Dann sollten auch die Backen oder der Bauch soweit sein. Das Schweinefleisch zusammen mit dem Kaninchenfleisch und der Leber vom Kaninchen und einer Schweineleber und reichlich Zwiebeln durchwolfen und dann mit Salz, Pfeffer, Majoran und wer mag noch etwas Tymian würzen. Dann abfüllen. Ich bevorzuge Gläser und diese werden dann eingekocht. Fertig. Ihr seht, ganz Einfach.


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Kaninchenleberwurst: Ein ider zwei Kaninchen zerteilen jnd zusammen mit einer oder zwei Schweinebacken kochen, als Alternative kann man auch fetten Schweinebauch verwenden. Das Kaninchen solange kochen, bis es sich gut vom Knochen lösen lässt, aber nicht solange bis es von selber auseonander fällt. Dann sollten auch die Backen oder der Bauch soweit sein. Das Schweinefleisch zusammen mit dem Kaninchenfleisch und der Leber vom Kaninchen und einer Schweineleber und reichlich Zwiebeln durchwolfen u d dann mit Salz, Pfeffer, Majoran undxwer mag noch etwas Tymian würzen. Dann abfüllen. Ich bevorzuge Gläser und diese werden dann eingekocht. Fertig. Ihr seht, ganz Einfach.


 
Hi Riese,

Danke für's Rezept.
Die Leber kommt roh mit durch den Wolf oder "blanchiert"?
Wieviel Salz nimmst Du denn pro Kilo? Für's eingekochte Mett nehm ich immer 20gr auf ein Kilo Masse. Passt das für die Leberwurst auch?
Und nimmst du normales Salz oder Nitritpökelsalz?

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## JottU (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

So mach ich die auch. Gewürze, Salz halt nach Auge man probiert ja die Masse. Für, egal welche, Leberwurst kenne ich nur rohe Leber.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Die Leber immer Roh verarbeiten. Leber hat stark Fett bindende Eigenschaften. Wenn mann diese vorher kocht,verliert sie diese. Zum Salz. Ich schmecke immer ab. Aaaaber mit 18-20 Gramm aufs Kilo,bist du auf der richtigen Seite.Und beide Sorte gehen. Das ist wohl eher eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Man jetz hab ich Hunger auf leckere Stulle mit Kaninchenleberwurst oder Kaninchenleber so gebraten und muss nu in die Kantine und mich mit dem Fraß zufrieden geben ...
Einfach nicht richtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

ja, Rezepte - und Räucherforum verführt einen immer...


----------



## pommernjung (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

wat fürn geiler Thread#v


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schwein grillen.*

Ach so, gaaaaaaanz wichtig. Da die Masse ja warm ist, kommt der Würzgeschmack viel stärker hervor als wie wenn die Masse kalt ist. Wenn euch also das leicht zu kräftig ist, im Warmen, also frisch gewolften zustand,  dann sollte es passen und die richtig Würze haben wenn die Wurstmasse erkaltet ist.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Februar 2019)

Habe da mal wieder ein wenig gebastelt.


Es wurden 63 Gläser Leberwurst, 20 Gläser Sülze und Rotwurst, 31 Schlackwürste und 6 große Sterildärme an Lose Wurst und ungefähr 10 Glas Lungenklöse.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2019)

Ach Riese, wenn Du nicht so unendlich weit weg wohnen würdest, ich täte mich selbst zum Schlachtfest einladen.

Aber sag mal, was sind Lungenköße ?


----------



## knutwuchtig (3. Februar 2019)




----------



## Riesenangler (3. Februar 2019)

Lungenklöse? Gaaanz einfach. Mann nehme eine Lunge und koche diese durch. Dann nimmt man von der Schlackwurstmasse, alternativ geht auch normales Schweinehack/Hackepeter, im Verhälnis von etwa 1:1  dazu. Die Lunge, von Luftröhrenreste und großen Bronchialgefäße befreien und dann mit einigen Zwiebeln durchwolfen. Dann mit Salz, Pfeffer und Majoran und wer mag etwas gemahlenen Kümmel  und etwas Brühe zusammen mischen und abschmecken. Das ganze sollte einen etwas lockeren Wurstteig ergeben. Zu Klösen formen und mit den Kochsud einkochen.
Ich mach immer so bis zu vier Klöse in ein Glas, so hat man eine schnelle Mahlzeit. Dazu Kartoffeln oder sie bei mir Nudeln oder Reis, lecker.


----------



## knutwuchtig (3. Februar 2019)




----------



## Riesenangler (2. November 2020)

Man hat Urlaub und Langeweile, also was macht man? Richtig was basteln.
Also noch rasch ein kleines halbes Schweinchen geholt, von etwas über 50Kilo die Hälfte. Zum zerlegen habe ich ja schon genug geschrieben. Ich wollte heuer nur einige Knacker machen und noch etwas als Rohpökelwaren. 5Kilogramm Apfelknacker und 5Kilogramm Paprikaknacker.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. November 2020)

Langsam wirds was.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. November 2020)

Du wohnst am falschem Ort, viel zu weit weg


----------



## Riesenangler (10. November 2020)

So. Knacker sind fertig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. November 2020)

@Riesenangler 
Sehr schön. Die Scheiß Zeit Sinnvoll genutzt.
Ich hole gleich 3 Kg Bauch und 1 Kilo Filet ab und werde Pökeln.

Kannst Du vielleicht mal was zu den Knackern schreiben?
Rezept, Vorgehensweise?


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2020)

Mach ich gerne. Aber erst morgen.


----------



## exstralsunder (11. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Mach ich gerne. Aber erst morgen.


ach menno...


----------



## Riesenangler (12. November 2020)

So. So mache ich meine Knacker. Man nimmt eine komplette Schweineschulter, wenn man es etwas fetter mag, einen mageren Bauch.  Die Knochehäute, Sehnen und eventuelle Einblutungen, entfernen. Wer mag, kann auch noch etwas Rindfleisch dazu tun.
Das ganze würze ich mit 18 bis 21 gramm Nitritpökeksalz, 4 gramm Pfeffer, und drei gramm Coriander. Das waren die drei Grundgewürze. Nun kommen noch die Sonderwürzungen dazu, je nachdem, in welche Richtung die Reise gehen soll. Aber für eine einfache Knacker tun es dazu noch drei gramm Kümmel gemahlen, drei bis vier gramm Paprika edelsüß oder zwei Gramm scharfer Paprika, dazu noch nach Geschmack Senfsaat.
Man kann auch noch etwas Cutterhilfsmittel wie Citrat oder Phosphat dazu tun, Dann saftet es nicht so.
Bei einer Chilliknacker sollten noch 6 bis 8 gramm scharfe Chilli dazu kommen.
Ihr seht also, ihr könnt euch, was das würzen angeht, richtig austoben.
Man kann auch mit Backaromen arbeiten.
Das Fleisch , würfeln, mit den Gewürzen vermischen. Ruhig über Nacht, kühl stehen lassen. Alles durchwolfen und dann kräftig durchreiben und mengen, bis die Masse eine gute Bindung hergibt. In eine Füllmaschine tun und fest anpressen um die Restluft aus der Masse zu drücken. Alles in Saitlinge oder Schweinedarm füllen. Saitling bis Kaliber 24/26, Schweinedarm bis Kaliber 30.
Die Würste aufhängen und ruhig über Nacht kühl trocknen lassen.
Dann alles im Kaltrauch, bis zum eigenen Geschmack räuchern.
Fertig.


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2020)

Danke , was wiegt in dem Falle so ne Schulter im Durschnitt?


----------



## Riesenangler (12. November 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Danke , was wiegt in dem Falle so ne Schulter im Durschnitt?


Im Schnitt, wenn diese Komplett ist, ohne Schwarte und Knochen, um die 4 bis 5 Kilogramm.


----------



## Seele (12. November 2020)

Meinst du nicht 20g NPS und Gewürze pro Kilo?


----------



## Riesenangler (12. November 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht 20g NPS und Gewürze pro Kilo?


Genau das. Völlig Richtig.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. November 2020)

Ein Freund brachte mir gestern Abend noch schnell ein Reh zu Hause vorbei. Kleinmachen will er sich das selber, aber ans aus dem Fell ziehen traut er sich noch nicht heran.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. November 2020)

Ich hätte da mal auch als Metzger ne Wissenslücke. Und daher frage ich einfach mal, Hat denn hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Verarbeitung von Waschbären??? Zu Schinken oder so?


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal auch als Metzger ne Wissenslücke. Und daher frage ich einfach mal, Hat denn hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Verarbeitung von Waschbären??? Zu Schinken oder so?



glaub ich kaum, da wirst Du wohl die Vorreiterrolle einnehmen müssen.
Und natürlich hier berichten.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal auch als Metzger ne Wissenslücke. Und daher frage ich einfach mal, Hat denn hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Verarbeitung von Waschbären??? Zu Schinken oder so?


Hallo,

rentiert sich das? Die sind ja nicht größere als eine etwas stärkere Katze  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Riesenangler (21. November 2020)

Katze ist ja auch wie ein Kaninchen. Wenn man den Kopf, den Schwanz und die Pfoten weglässt und keinem was sagt, wette ich, würden 75% der Leute nichts merken.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Katze ist ja auch wie ein Kaninchen. Wenn man den Kopf, den Schwanz und die Pfoten weglässt und keinem was sagt, wette ich, würden 75% der Leute nichts merken.


Hallo,

ich weiss, habe schon welche (unbewusst) gegessen. Da war in den 1960ern bei uns so eine kleines spezielles Schaschlik-Lokal und wir (Jugendliche) standen damals natürlich mal auch auf etwas anderes als Mutters Hausmannskost (welche allerdings schon gut war). Also suchten wir ab und zu dieses Lokal auf und bestellten "Schaschlik extra scharf" nach so knapp zwei Jahren war das Lokal plötzlich geschlossen. Der Grund war folgender; der Betreiber hatte Katzen wegfangen lassen und diese teilweise zu Schaschlik verarbeitet. Selbst wenn das Fleich anders geschmeckt haben sollte, durch die scharfe Würzung hätten wir das eh nie bemerkt.
Und so etwas mir, als ausgesprochenen Katzenfreund .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Riesenangler (21. November 2020)

Na und? Lebst doch noch. Ich mag zum Beispiel auch Pferde. In beiden Formen. Auf dem Teller, wie auf der Weide.


----------



## Kauli11 (21. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Katze ist ja auch wie ein Kaninchen. Wenn man den Kopf, den Schwanz und die Pfoten weglässt und keinem was sagt, wette ich, würden 75% der Leute nichts merken.


Kannst du aber an den Rippen erkennen.  Wenn es geschmeckt hat, ist es doch egal.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Na und? Lebst doch noch. Ich mag zum Beispiel auch Pferde. In beiden Formen. Auf dem Teller, wie auf der Weide.


Hallo,

klar, das mit den Katzenschaschlik ist ja auch schon lange her und so empfindlich bin ich da auch nicht. 
Zu den Pferden; da hatte ich mal einige Jahre lang einen ehemaligen Metzger in der Abteilung, welcher nebenbei da speziell Pferde vermarktete (war auch Reiter). Die Salami von dem war wirklich gut. Nur für den Pferdeschinken konnte ich mich nicht begeistern, der war zu mager, praktisch kein Fett dran. Ich mag Schinken sehr gern, aber da muss schon Fett mit dran sein, sonst schmeckt der ja nach nichts.
Da wir gerade beim Schinken sind, da schmeckt mir unser fränkischer Landschinken aber deutlich besser als der wesentlich teuerere spanische Serrano-Schinken .
Auch der Parma-Schinken kommt da nicht mit.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. November 2020)

Andere Länder andere Sitten.... in den 80er hab ich mit einem Freund sein Fahrrad im Keller repariert, das standen ganz viele Einmachgläser im Regal. Was da denn drinn? Stachlingo sagte er wäre echt lecker... Stach was? Stachlingo... Kenn ich nicht erwiderte ich. Ach ja ihr sagt dazu Igel...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. November 2020)

Malne Frage an die Griller hier, Wildschwein Hausschwein usw. habe ich schon einige, genauso wie Puten in jeglichen Größen gegrillt...
Nun habe ich gestern zum ersten mal 6 Hähnchen auf meinen Spieß gefedelt, war super das Ergebnis, aber die Anbringung war alles andere als effektiv...
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach so Hähnchengrillkörben, die man auf den Spanferkelgrill basteln kann um die Hähnchen da einfach rein zu legen...
Tja ein teil für 50 Euro ist ausverkauft, das andere ist mir bei Beeketal zu teuer...
Jemand Erfahrung oder eine Empfehlung für solche Körbe?


----------



## Riesenangler (23. November 2020)

Da kann ich dir nicht helfen. Zur not mit Stahldraht arbeiten. So binde ich meine Schweine auf den Spieß.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (24. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nicht helfen. Zur not mit Stahldraht arbeiten. So binde ich meine Schweine auf den Spieß.




Das Problem, ich streiche die Hähnchen mit Öl und Paprika von außen ein, schiebt man sie nun auf den Spieß usw hat man die Marinade an den Händen aber nicht mehr am Hähnchen...das ist mein Problem...


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Das Problem, ich streiche die Hähnchen mit Öl und Paprika von außen ein, schiebt man sie nun auf den Spieß usw hat man die Marinade an den Händen aber nicht mehr am Hähnchen...das ist mein Problem...


erst auffädeln , dann einstreichen;-))) jaja Klugsch....


----------



## Riesenangler (24. November 2020)

Mach es doch umgekehrt. Erst aufspießen und dann einstreichen. Sorum läuft das ganz gut, ist aber etwas fumeliger.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. November 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> erst auffädeln , dann einstreichen;-))) jaja Klugsch....





Riesenangler schrieb:


> Mach es doch umgekehrt. Erst aufspießen und dann einstreichen. Sorum läuft das ganz gut, ist aber etwas fumeliger.




Darauf wird es hinaus laufen, bedeutet dann aber, den gesamten Spieß mit den Hähnchen irgendwo lagern, gerade im Sommer und vor Fliegen schützen...
Das Problem könnte man also lösen, einpinseln geht auch auf dem Spieß...

Aber das Problem, das dann bei 6 Hähnchen Schluss ist, das habe ich damit noch nicht beseitigt, bei dem Korb sind bis zu 6 Hähnchen in einem Korb möglich...


----------



## Flatfischer (26. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal auch als Metzger ne Wissenslücke. Und daher frage ich einfach mal, Hat denn hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Verarbeitung von Waschbären??? Zu Schinken oder so?



Persönlich nicht, aber google mal "how to cook a raccoon", da kommen über 19 Millionen Einträge. Wird wohl in Amerika gar nicht so selten gegessen.

Flatfischer


----------



## Riesenangler (29. November 2020)

Der Winter kann kommen. Ich bin gewappnet.


----------



## Vanner (29. November 2020)

Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## angler1996 (30. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Der Winter kann kommen. Ich bin gewappnet.


nu noch-  Sto gramm Wodka und nastarowje ;-)))


----------



## Riesenangler (30. November 2020)

Rum. Wenn dann Rum


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Dezember 2020)

Und die Bastelei ist schon wieder voll im Gange.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Dezember 2021)

Hier mal ein Kasslerrezept, für alle die sich schon einmal gerne Kassler versuchen wollten, aber sich nicht trauten. Alles halb so wild. Auf zehn Liter Wasser, nehme ich sechshundert bis siebenhundert  Gramm NPS. Man kann auch auf bis zu einen Kilo auf zehn Liter hochgehen, wenn man es sehr viel kräftiger mag. Wer möchte, kann und darf auch gerne noch Gewürzen wie Pfeffer oder Majoran oder anderes mit ran tun. Dann mit einer Injektionsnadel oder besser mit einem Handinjektor aus dem Fleischereibedarf( kosten ab achtzig Euro) das Fleisch mit der Lake kräftig alle zwei bis drei Zentimeter einspritzen. Das ganze ruhig noch eine Nacht liegen lassen, damit sich die Lake gleichmäßig verteilt. Dann Aufhängen und abtrocknen lassen. ich trockne noch das Fleisch ein bis zwei Stunden, abhängig von der noch vorhandenen Feuchte, bei 75 Grad ohne Luftfeuchte. Dann das erste mal bei rund 65 Grad für zwanzig Minuten intensiv Räuchern, soll heißen richtig heftig Qualm rein, Dann wieder trocknen lassen für und 30 Minuten bei rund 55Grad und im Anschluss noch einmal bei rund 50 Grad für rund 20 Minuten räuchern. Dann alles bei leichten Luftzug trocknen und etwa ruhen lassen. Fertig. ACHTUNG!!! eure Räucherkammer sollte entsprechend geräumig sein und auch kontrolliert beheizbar. viel Spaß.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Dezember 2021)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Kasslerrezept, für alle die sich schon einmal gerne Kassler versuchen wollten...


Danke dir erstmal für den Tipp. Ich würde das gerne Mal ausprobieren. 

Welche Fleischsorte nimmst du dafür am liebsten?

Und könnte man auch vakuumpökeln wenn man nicht spritzen will/kann?


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Dezember 2021)

Ich mag es immer etwas Durchwachsener. Daher nehme ich gerne Schweinenacken oder auch gerne mal einen Bauch oder auch ein Eisbein. Ich wüsste nict warum Vakuumpökeln oder einlegen nicht gehen sollte. Dauert halt dann zwei bis drei Tage länger, weil ja das Fleisch dann erst durchziehen muss.
Aber damit habe ich keine erfahrung. Ich spritze halt immer, wenn ich Kassler mache. Wichtig ist halt das ihr die Temperaturen kontrollieren könnt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Dezember 2021)

Danke Dir.Temperatur kontrollieren ist kein Problem


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Februar 2022)

Die Masse, gewürzt und die über Nacht noch durchzieht und Morgen gewolft und gefüllt wird. Dann noch die Gerätschaften die ich brauche.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Februar 2022)

Ich wollte auch ein paar Videos dazu machen, aber weil ich mich mal wieder etwas dämlich mit dem neuen Handy angestellt habe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch ein paar Videos dazu machen, aber weil ich mich mal wieder etwas dämlich mit dem neuen Handy angestellt habe.


und ich habe schon den Typ von DHL abgefangen und danach gefragt,
dabei hängen sie noch bei Dir auf der Stange


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und ich habe schon den Typ von DHL abgefangen und danach gefragt,
> dabei hängen sie noch bei Dir auf der Stange


Die müssen jetzt noch zwei Wochen reifen und kommen dann erst in den Rauch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Die müssen jetzt noch zwei Wochen reifen und kommen dann erst in den Rauch.


Aber dann kannst du die doch unmöglich alle alleine essen. Ich würde mich als Tester zur Verfügung stellen und berichten


----------



## Minimax (4. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Die müssen jetzt noch zwei Wochen reifen und kommen dann erst in den Rauch.


Das wird eine herrliche Ernte, gelernt ist halt gelernt! Mein Kompliment!


----------



## yukonjack (4. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Die müssen jetzt noch zwei Wochen reifen und kommen dann erst in den Rauch.


Sieht aus wie Mettwurst, ich hoffe mit viel Knoblauch.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Mettwurst, ich hoffe mit viel Knoblauch.


Null Knobi. Vater mag kein Knofi.


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Februar 2022)

So Knacker sind gefüllt. Normale Knacker, Chilie und Knobiknacker. Rund zwölf Kilogramm und dazu eine ganze Bauchseite für bunten Speck.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> eine ganze Bauchseite für bunten Speck.


bunt?
regenbogenfarben?
oder gar kariert?


----------



## yukonjack (10. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> So Knacker sind gefüllt. Normale Knacker, Chilie und Knobiknacker. Rund zwölf Kilogramm und dazu eine ganze Bauchseite für bunten Speck.


Ohne Bilder glaub ich gar nix


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Februar 2022)

Bauchspeck wie hier in Märkisch-Preußischen Gefilden auch bunter Speck genannt.


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Februar 2022)

Da habt ihr, ihr ungläubigen.
Der Bauchspeck wurde gestern gesalzen und liegt dann noch so eine Woche und kommt dann noch eine Woche in eine siebener Lake.
Die Knacker von Links nach Rechts.
Normale Knacker, in der Mitte die Chilie und Rechts die Knobiknacker.


----------



## Vanner (10. Februar 2022)

Schaut sehr gut aus. Ich krieg Hunger.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Da habt ihr, ihr ungläubigen.
> Der Bauchspeck wurde gestern gesalzen und liegt dann noch so eine Woche und kommt dann noch eine Woche in eine siebener Lake.
> Die Knacker von Links nach Rechts.
> Normale Knacker, in der Mitte die Chilie und Rechts die Knobiknacker.


Bei uns heißen die "Knacker" Bratwurst. Geräuchert und getrocknet wären das bei uns dann Rauchenden. Egal wie die genannt werden, auf jeden Fall sieht das alles sehr lecker aus.


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Februar 2022)

Im Anhaltinschen kenn ich das auch das eine Schlackwurst, Bratwurst genannt wird, diese Babaren.


----------



## Blueser (10. Februar 2022)

Bei uns heißt eine Bratwurst deshalb so, weil sie zum Braten da ist. Eine Knackwurst heißt so, weil sie beim Reinbeißen so schön knackt ...


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Februar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns heißt eine Bratwurst deshalb so, weil sie zum Braten da ist. Eine Knackwurst heißt so, weil sie beim Reinbeißen so schön knackt ...


Das kann ich ja nachvollziehen. Knackwürste waren in meinen Lehrbetrieb eine einfache Blutwurst mit speckgrieben drin. Sehr lecker. Aber eine Schlack- oder Servelatwurst als Bratwurst zu bezeichnen grenzt an .......


----------



## yukonjack (10. Februar 2022)

Ist doch auch egal wie die Dinger heißen, schmecken müssen die.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Februar 2022)

Dos is Bradwurschd, Do kenndr nu machen, was r wolld;-)))
Und ich würde am liebsten einen Lehrgang beim Riesen machen, wie schaut aus?


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler 
Ich glaube wir müssen Mal ein Boardietreffen mit Verköstigung veranstalten  
Räuchern, Wursten, Grillen, dabei Pils und Anglergeschichten


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Riesenangler
> Ich glaube wir müssen Mal ein Boardietreffen mit Verköstigung veranstalten
> Räuchern, Wursten, Grillen, dabei Pils und Anglergeschichten


Du bringst die Räucherware mit und ich das Pils, dann sind wir schon zu zweit …


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Februar 2022)

Jaja. Der Vorschlag wurde schon einmal gemacht.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Februar 2022)

Verfressende Bande. Seht ihr das von mir??? Mit meinen knapp 160Kilogramm.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Verfressende Bande. Seht ihr das von mir??? Mit meinen knapp 160Kilogramm.


Du bist bestimmt auch sehr groß. Und außerdem, wird man in anderen Kulturkreisen dafür verehrt


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt auch sehr groß. Und außerdem, wird man in anderen Kulturkreisen dafür verehrt


Ganz normaler Mitteleuropäer. Mit 1,96 Meter.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Februar 2022)

Kerl wie ein Baum …


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Februar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Kerl wie ein Baum …


Bäumchen. Quatsch,  Kerl wie ein ganzer Wald.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Februar 2022)

So. Knacker sind jetzt in der Kammer und bekommen heuer ihren ersten Rauch. Das wird jetzt solange wiederholt, bis ich die gewünschte Rauchfärbung erreicht habe.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das kann ich ja nachvollziehen. Knackwürste waren in meinen Lehrbetrieb eine einfache Blutwurst mit speckgrieben drin. Sehr lecker. Aber eine Schlack- oder Servelatwurst als Bratwurst zu bezeichnen grenzt an .......


Hallo,

Frage an den Fachmann: was ist eine Schlackwurst?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Februar 2022)

Schlackwurst heißt deshalb so, weil die in den Enddarm des Rindes gefüllt, also in das Fettende, früher auch Schlackendarm genannt, wird. Das ist also eine Rohwurst, wie Salami, Plockwurst, Cervelat oder auch bei den Babaren in Anhalt eine Bratwurst.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Schlackwurst heißt deshalb so, weil die in den Enddarm des Rindes gefüllt, also in das Fettende, früher auch Schlackendarm genannt, wird. Das ist also eine Rohwurst, wie Salami, Plockwurst, Cervelat oder auch bei den Babaren in Anhalt eine Bratwurst.


Hallo,

danke, wieder etwas gelernt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mikesch (11. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ganz normaler Mitteleuropäer. Mit 1,96 Meter.


So ist es. 
Alles unter 1,85m sind "Zwerge".


----------



## angler1996 (11. Februar 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Alles unter 1,85m sind "Zwerge".


gleich gibts hier einen Aufstand  der Zwerge , sag ich Dir Duuuuu;-))))) , dann kommich mit meinem 1,70 um die Ecke huuuu


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> gleich gibts hier einen Aufstand  der Zwerge , sag ich Dir Duuuuu;-))))) , dann kommich mit meinem 1,70 um die Ecke huuuu


wie heißt es so schön?
Kleinvieh macht auch Mist


----------



## angler1996 (11. Februar 2022)

ihr Spötter Huu


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Februar 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Alles unter 1,85m sind "Zwerge".


Stimmt nicht alles unter 1.95.


----------



## zandertex (11. Februar 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> gleich gibts hier einen Aufstand  der Zwerge , sag ich Dir Duuuuu;-))))) , dann kommich mit meinem 1,70 um die Ecke huuuu


und schon sind wir 3,40m.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Februar 2022)

Ja und nun ist gut ihr kleingewichtigen.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Februar 2022)

So. Achter Räuchergang.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Februar 2022)

Vor lauter Rauch nichts von deinen Künsten zu erkennen  …


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Februar 2022)

Doch. Du musst halt deine Sichtverstärker benutzen.


----------



## Blueser (14. Februar 2022)

Ich habe etwas gepustet, da waren die Leckereien zu sehen.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Februar 2022)

Auch eigener Anbau.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Februar 2022)

Und jetzt wo nach 10Stunden! endlich der Rauch weg ist, nach dem achten Räuchergang. Drei bis Vier mal muss noch.


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. Februar 2022)

Geil GEIL GEIL  
toller thread... jetzt hab ich hunger 
respekt!


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Februar 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Geil GEIL GEIL
> toller thread... jetzt hab ich hunger
> respekt!


Mir war vor einigen Jahren so danach, mein Wissen und Können mit anderen zu teilen und vielleicht etwas dazu zu lernen.


----------



## Minimax (14. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und jetzt wo nach 10Stunden! endlich der Rauch weg ist, nach dem achten Räuchergang. Drei bis Vier mal muss noch.


Das sieht unglaublich lecker und appetitlich aus, herrlich.. mmmhhh-


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Februar 2022)

Was man doch mit so einer 120 Jahre alten Kammer alles machen kann.  Da wachen sogar die Toten drüber. Denn die ist aus Grabsteine gemauert.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Februar 2022)

Ein Seelen-Duft, der bisweilen etwas an den Geruch in jahrtausendealten Grabkammern erinnert.


----------



## Minimax (14. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ein Seelen-Duft, der bisweilen etwas an den Geruch in jahrtausendealten Grabkammern erinnert.


Nein. Glaub mir.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Februar 2022)

Die Kammer ist schon so alt, mit der hat gefühlt schon Hildegard von Bingen geräuchert.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Auch eigener Anbau.


Du hast einen Wurstbrotbaum?
Tolle Sachen. Ich darf mir sowas nicht zu lange anschauen.
Neige dazu, mich sehr schnell anstecken zu lassen  

Ich habe meiner Frau versprochen, dass ich nicht auch noch anfangenzu wursten.
Schinkenwaren und Fisch reichen Ihr schon mehr als genug.
Ist schon toll wenn man mit quasi (weil die so gut wie nichts an Fleisch essen) Vegetarierinnen 
in einem Haus lebt


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Du hast einen Wurstbrotbaum?
> Tolle Sachen. Ich darf mir sowas nicht zu lange anschauen.
> Neige dazu, mich sehr schnell anstecken zu lassen
> 
> ...


Dann lohnt doch nicht.  Ich schreib halt immer so, wie mir der Schnabel gewachsen ist und wie mir die Worte sus dem Denkkasten purzeln.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Februar 2022)

Fertisch.


----------



## Skott (16. Februar 2022)

Die sehen ja super aus..!


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Februar 2022)

Die Knobi hätten noch ein paar mal gekonnt. Die Kammer räuchert ungleichmäßig.


----------



## Minimax (16. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Fertisch.


Oh, das sieht aber fein aus- eine tolle Ernte, Hut ab!


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler
Ich bin auch ein Freund von solcher Wurstware. Deine sehen sehen sehr köstlich aus, sind das eine Art Polnische Würstchen, oder wie nennt ihr die?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Riesenangler
> Ich bin auch ein Freund von solcher Wurstware. Deine sehen sehen sehr köstlich aus, sind das eine Art Polnische Würstchen, oder wie nennt ihr die?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Bei mir sind das Knacker,also Rohwurst. Hier sind das drei verschiedene Sorten. Normale Knacker, Chilieknacker und Knoblauchknacker.


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Bei mir sind das Knacker,also Rohwurst. Hier sind das drei verschiedene Sorten. Normale Knacker, Chilieknacker und Knoblauchknacker.


Knacker sind hier auch geläufig. Ich mag die für zwischendurch. Chillie ist nichts für mich, aber die Knoblauch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Februar 2022)

Ist ne milde Chilie, weil ich ja weiß, das viele es nicht mögen, wenn ihnen die Nüstern wegbrennen.


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ist ne milde Chilie, weil ich ja weiß, das viele es nicht mögen, wenn ihnen die Nüstern wegbrennen.


Nennt mich Weichei, aber ich bin da sehr empfindlich. No Chilie.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Nennt mich Weichei, aber ich bin da sehr empfindlich. No Chilie.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich habe vor anderthalb Jahren auch mal ne Apfelknacker gemacht. Geschmacklich nicht schlecht, aber die Optik ne eher durchwachsene Sache.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Februar 2022)

Ich muss aber selbstkritisch zugeben, das alles eine deutliche Spur kräftiger hätte sein können. Sind halt nur mit Naturgewürze gemacht ohne verstärker.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Oktober 2022)

Da will man wieder Knacker machen, nicht mal viel, nur 25Kg und muss feststellen das die Därme durch sind. Schwarzschimmel. Zum Glück ist nur alles Gesalzen, aber noch nicht gewollft und gewürzt.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Oktober 2022)

Musst du wohl oder übel Frikadellen draus machen. Oder Burgerpatties.


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich würd alles einwecken.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Oktober 2022)

Ist erledigt. Knacker sinds dennoch geworden. 10Kilo normale Knacker. 5kg Pefferbeißer, 5Kg Knobiknacker und 5Kg Rindsknacker.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Oktober 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Dos is Bradwurschd, Do kenndr nu machen, was r wolld;-)))
> Und ich würde am liebsten einen Lehrgang beim Riesen machen, wie schaut aus?


Bei mir brauchts keinen Lehrgang. Was und wie ich mache, steht alles hier im Trööt.


----------



## ratzfatzab (15. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir pökelt gerade Schweinebauch im Vakuumbeutel. Ist eine saubere Sache, nimmt nicht viel Platz im Kühlschrank weg und das Salz lässt sich besser dosieren finde ich. Soll kalt geräucherter Bauchspeck werden. Ich hab noch kein passendes Stück für einen Schinkenspeck gefunden: Hier haben die Schweine, die es so zu kaufen gibt alle Magersucht.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Bei mir pökelt gerade Schweinebauch im Vakuumbeutel. Ist eine saubere Sache, nimmt nicht viel Platz im Kühlschrank weg und das Salz lässt sich besser dosieren finde ich. Soll kalt geräucherter Bauchspeck werden. Ich hab noch kein passendes Stück für einen Schinkenspeck gefunden: Hier haben die Schweine, die es so zu kaufen gibt alle Magersucht.


Das ist leider ein Problem heute. Ich will kommende Woche, Hackepeter im Glas, Leberwurst und Sülze machen. Aber der Rückenspeck war nicht mal zentimeterstark. Ich hatte gehofft, noch ein bis zwei dickere Stücke für fetten Speck zu finden aber nix da. So brauch ich noch mehr Leber, weil es dann doch mehr Leberwurst wird als geplant.


----------



## ratzfatzab (16. Oktober 2022)

Für eine Sülze nehme ich gerne Haxen (selbst gepökelt und im Vakuum langsam gegart); Schweineköpfe bekommt man hier auch nicht oder nur zu Preisen jenseits von Gut und Böse. Mitunter bekommt man halbe Schweine, aber auch die sind schon von allem, was der moderne Mensch als "igittigitt" bezeichnet befreit. Und von wegen fetter Speck: so eine schöne Bechamelsoße aus ausgelassenen Speckwürfeln mit viel frischer Petersilie  und Pellkartoffeln -


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir liegen jetzt zwei halbe Köpfe und zwei Eisbeine für die Sülze in der Lake, auch das Fett und die Mageranteile der Leberwurst. Die Schwarten sind noch eingefroren.


----------



## ratzfatzab (17. Oktober 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Bei mir liegen jetzt zwei halbe Köpfe und zwei Eisbeine für die Sülze in der Lake, auch das Fett und die Mageranteile der Leberwurst. Die Schwarten sind noch eingefroren.


Bestellst Du Dein Fleisch beim Fleischer um die Ecke oder wie kommst Du an die Wurschtelware? Hier gibt es einen Dorfmetzger, der sogar noch selbst schlachtet, aber Wammen, Flomen, Köpfen, Schwarte werden "in Gold aufgewogen". Gut, vielleicht braucht er das Material auch für seine eigenen Würste...


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Bestellst Du Dein Fleisch beim Fleischer um die Ecke oder wie kommst Du an die Wurschtelware? Hier gibt es einen Dorfmetzger, der sogar noch selbst schlachtet, aber Wammen, Flomen, Köpfen, Schwarte werden "in Gold aufgewogen". Gut, vielleicht braucht er das Material auch für seine eigenen Würste...


Teils teils. Jetzt haben wir es bei der Metro geholt. Aber wir schauen auch immer mal, wo es was im Angebot gibt.  Dann gibt es in Brandenburg/Havel, noch die Metzgerei im alten Schlachthof. Auch wenn dort der Chef ein totales Arschloch ist, aber der besorgt dir alles was du vielleicht brauchst( Lunge, Leber, Blut etc)


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Oktober 2022)

Hier, ihr verfressene Bande.


----------



## silverfish (17. Oktober 2022)

Ist vom letzten Jahr noch . Wild/Rindsalami
und die dunklen hinten waren Lungwürste.


----------



## Blueser (17. Oktober 2022)

Lungwurst ist mir fremd, liegt wohl auch an der kollektiven Abneigung der Thüringer gegen strunkigen Grünkohl ...


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Oktober 2022)

Die gut gegrillt oder Gebraten, dafür verrätst du das Vaterland.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ist vom letzten Jahr noch . Wild/Rindsalami
> und die dunklen hinten waren Lungwürste.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe das auch ihr Hukkidärme verwendet. Ich finde die mit am Besten.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Dezember 2022)

Und weil mir auch mal Was misslingt, musste ich Schadensbereinigung betreiben. Einen ganzen Bauch gekauft und angestrippt und gesalzen. Bekommt mein Onkel zum Geburtstag.


----------

